# AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

*AB Bootsanglertreffen 2004 auf Fehmann*

Moin Boardie´s,

auf mehrfachen Wunsch habe ich hier mal einen eigenen Thread geöffnet, der aus dem Thema "Gedanken zum Boot" entstanden ist.

Der Gedanke war,&nbsp;ob nicht mal, vielleicht im Frühjahr, ein&nbsp;AB Bootsanglertreffen&nbsp;stattfinden sollte ??

Der Termin wäre das erste oder auch das zweite Mai Wochenende 2004.

Veranstaltungsort könnte z.B. Fehmann sein, wo sich Bootseigner und die, die es noch werden wollen, zweck´s Erfahrungsaustausch&nbsp; und natürlich Angeln treffen.

Mitfahrgelegenheiten für "noch nicht Bootsbesitzer" sollten dann auch genug vorhanden sein, um Eindrücke von verschiedenen Bootstypen zu bekommen.

Nun schreibt mal Eure Meinungen dazu !
&nbsp;


----------



## Palometta (3. Januar 2004)

Na super !
Da wir der Mai Ja zu Boardiemonat 
Am 8 das AB- Treffen NRW in Wachtendonk(Nähe Duisburg) :z
Am 20-23   Das Meschendorftreffen  :z 
Und jetzt Das.
Wie soll ich das nur meiner Frau erklären ? #d 
Ich glaub die würgt mich   
Na ja mal sehen 
Auf jedenfall eine super Idee , da dadurch auch mal wir Landratten zum Bootsangeln kommen und nicht nur immer auf die überfüllten Kutter müssen wenn wir mal 'ne Dorsch oder Horni fangen wollen.

Gruß
Palometta#h


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Januar 2004)

Jo, wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben ich bin dabei mit meinem Boot "Knalli Peng" 5,60m. 

Wildi


----------



## dorschjoe (3. Januar 2004)

Wäre auch dabei wenn es zeitlich passt,super Idee!!!


----------



## Tiffy (3. Januar 2004)

Das zweite WE im Mai ist bei mir schon verplant. #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2004)

Tja Jung´s,

wie sieht´s denn alternativ Ende April aus ????


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

Kein Problem, bei mir geht es eigentlich immer im April/Mai, da ich sowieso immer auf Fehmarn bin.

Wildi


----------



## petipet (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo langelandsklaus,...@Boardies
ich bin vom 24.4.-15.5. zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn. Würde mich natürlich riesig freuen, wenn es in diesem Zeitraum zu einem solchem Treffen käme. Ich habe zwar kein eigenes Boot mehr, aber ich würde mich auch ohne Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen, euch zu treffen, einige Fotos von eurer Beute zu schießen und ein kleines Bier mit euch zu trinken.

Gruß...petipet#h #h


----------



## Meeresangler01 (4. Januar 2004)

Moin,

die Idee zu einem Bootsanglertreffen finde ich super. Bei allen Terminen, ausser in der Zeit vom 21.05. - 30.05.2004, werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## FrankHB (4. Januar 2004)

:z GUTE IDEE - BIN DABEI

Gruß Frank HB 
#h


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

@petipet

Wenn de willst habe ich jetzt einen Platz weniger frei!

Wildi


----------



## petipet (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo wildbootsman,
kam gerade erst wieder zur Tür herein und an den PC. Mannn, das ist ja klasse! Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie verrückt.

Gruß:a :a :a petipet#h


----------



## Murad (4. Januar 2004)

Super Idee - echt top ! Ich wäre auch dabei - kenne mich zwar um Fehmarn angeltechnisch nicht aus, da ich überwiegend im Gebiet Dazendorf oder auf der anderen Seite Raum Dahme unterwegs bin ( je nach Wind ), aber - mal gucken, ob sich dort auch einige Dorsche " rauszuppeln " lassen !!! ???


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

@ Murad, Meeresangler01 und Dorschjoe

&nbsp;

würdet Ihr mit oder ohne Boot kommen ?????


----------



## Murad (4. Januar 2004)

Werde dann mit meinem Boot ( GFK Schale 4,70 mit AB ) kommen.


----------



## dorschjoe (4. Januar 2004)

385 TERHI und AB sind dabei.


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

Gut,

&nbsp;

dann sind wir ja, wenn alles klappt und ich richtig gezählt habe, schon mit 7 Booten dabei. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir min. 10 Boote zusammen bekommen würden.

Ich weiß, daß das nicht ganz einfach sein wird, für so viele einen gemeinsammen Termin herauszufinden - aber wir denken ja positiv und probieren es einmal. :z


----------



## THD (4. Januar 2004)

Hi,
mich würde euer Treffen auch interessieren.
Allerdings würde ich gern mal mit jemanden, der sich mit Trolling auskennt, mitfahren. Ausrüstung habe ich, Unkostenbeteiligung sollte auch kein Problem sein.
Habe bisher in der Ostsee und in Norwegen Dorsch und co. meist
mit dem Pilker nachgestellt.
Jetzt würde ich gern mal "jemandem über die Schulter schauen"
und ein paar Tricks abschauen.
Habe ein älteres 5 Meter GFK Kajütboot mit 60 PS (+5 PS) - was allerdings in Schweden steht und z. Zt. zum Trolling ausgerüstet
wird, angeln tue ich damit in den Schären.

Also - falls einer nen Platz frei hat - bitte melden.

Danke THD


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

im April würd ich vielleicht/wahrscheinlich auch hinzukommen. Kann das aber nicht fest zusagen, da es schlecht zu planen ist für mich. Auf alle Fälle lieber, als im Mai, da ich keinen Bock auf Hornietrolling habe und mich vorher auch terminlich voll ausangele und anschließend meine Familie "Schonzeit" verlangt.
Wenn ich komme, dann mit Boot. Ob ich einen Maat habe oder Leuts mitnehmen kann - weiß noch nicht. Einer geht schon noch mit rein.

Eventuell solltest du mal die Häfen anfragen, wann die die Saison beginnen lassen. Davor ist zumeist alles etwas billiger, zumeist
-freeninetynine-. Wenn die aber dan offen haben, werden immer alle nervös und die Hafenmeister bekommen so einen Glanz in die Augen.

Ich schlage dir mal so aus meiner begrenzten Sicht vor, dich eventuell in Großenbrode (Trollingcenter) in Burgtiefe oder in Kiel/ Schilksee zu erkundigen. Vielleicht geht ja auch zu Saisonbeginn in Kühlungsborn was.


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

Hans,

freut mich, dass Du auch vielleicht dabei bist.

Großenbrode hatte ich auch schon mal alternativ gedacht - ist ja nicht weit weg von B.a.F.

Kiel und Kühlungsborn wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative.

Hans da müssen wir noch mal funken, wann was und wie abgeht !


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Januar 2004)

Also mir wäre schon Fehmarn lieb, Großenbrode geht alternativ, wobei man zu der Zeit im NW von Fehmarn schon besser fängt.


----------



## angelloenne (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,bin auch dabei mit meiner Ryds 600 BF.Großenbrode wäre gut,hab dort meine Liegeplatz.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (4. Januar 2004)

Ich komme mit Boot ( Crescent Hanö 5,5m ). Zu der Zeit liegt mein Boot in der Marina Großenbrode. Wäre also ganz gut wenn das Treffen irgendwo im Bereich um Fehmarn stattfindet. Platz für Mitfahrer wäre auch vorhanden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tiffy (4. Januar 2004)

Ja lasst uns mal auf nen Termin einigen. Wenns hinhaut bringe ich auch ein Boot mit. Uttern Örnen / 30PS AB. #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

Ja,

10 Boote wenn alles klappt - bis jetzt !

Ich werde morgen&nbsp;die Häfen B.a.F. und Großenbrode mal anrufen und fragen, wann was möglich ist !

Der Termin 16.4 - 18.4.04 oder 23.4.- 25.4.04 scheint mir angebracht zu sein, da viele im Mai schon was vorhaben .


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2004)

Wie Tiffy ?

wenn´s hinhaut???? - klar bringst Du Dein neues Boot mit ! :m


----------



## Tiffy (4. Januar 2004)

Bin noch ein bisschen am Basteln Klaus.  Hier und da wird was umgebaut und erneuert. Das meiste ist aber geschehen. Muss nur noch ein bisschen Elektronik ran und ne Trollingbar und gut ist. Jetzt muss ich erst mal ein bisschen Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen sonst gibts Mecker von meiner Frau. Nächsten Monat gehts weiter  #h


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Januar 2004)

wenn ich meinenen "zwergi" bis dahin einigermaßen fertig habe kann das losgehen...was natürlich etwas blöd ist das ihr mit euren
schiffen und den 100ps motoren bereits wieder im hafen ankommt wenn ich ich mit meinen 10 ps grad an der fangstelle ankomme.
ich hoffe ich kann mir einen ´"einheimischen-vorteil"  verschaffen :q 
ich halte mich aber erstmal im hintergrund da ich ja auch am wochenende arbeiten muss und ich die dienstpläne erst ca. einen monat vorher fertig mache kann ich erst dann zu 100 % zusagen.
wir warten mal ab.

@ Angeloenne
habe sie dich in wulfen vergrault ??


----------



## Hayabusa (5. Januar 2004)

wäre auch gerne mit von der partie,
habe allerdings kein eigenes boot.
wäre klasse wenn ihr noch einen platz in einem boot frei hättet


----------



## angelloenne (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo Nordlicht,
nein, bin Komplett mit Wohnwagen und Boot nach Großenbrode Umgezogen,der Campingplatz ist mir einfach zu Teuer geworden.


----------



## angelloenne (5. Januar 2004)

Die Termine sind erstmal für mich i.O. Freue mich euch kennenzulernen.Das Treffen sollte doch zustande kommen,BB u.Brandungsangler haben dies ja auch schon mehrfach bewiesen!


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Januar 2004)

@ Angeloenne
die anderen haben aber immer den vorteil das sie nur einen ruhigen strand brauchen und dann loslegen können.
ihr (wir) braucht dazu aber auch noch ne slippe auf der ruhigen seite wenn wind ist....und das ist ja immer so`n problem.
wie gesagt, ich werde mich nach dem wetterbericht richten und wenn der wind mit mehr als 4bft kommt dann bleibe ich auf dem sofa denn im april macht es mit einem offenem boot nicht wirklich freude zu den fischen zu kommen. meinetwegen kann der wind eh immer aus norden kommen....da kann ich jeden tag fischen :q


----------



## pg3 (5. Januar 2004)

Bin auch mit dabei - wenn Wildbootsmann noch einen Platz frei hat.


----------



## wildbootsman (5. Januar 2004)

Jo, denn ist mein Boot wohl voll ne pg3 und petipet.

Wildi


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Januar 2004)

@ hayabusa

&nbsp;

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein - wer zuerst kommt, der malt auch zuerst !


----------



## Dorschleo (5. Januar 2004)

Hoppla,
werde wohl auch dabei sein wenn Murad mich mit auf seine Schale läßt.
Leo


----------



## Hayabusa (6. Januar 2004)

super, wäre dann auch dabei


----------



## angelloenne (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
habe ev. auch zwei Plätze + Übernachtung im Wohnw. frei.


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2004)

Also bei mit wären auch noch 2 Plätze auf dem Boot frei.

Ich will es auf dem Treffen mal mit Trolling versuchen (Anfänger) ! - vielleicht auch mit Pilken. Ich kenne mich um Fehmann überhaupt nicht aus, aber ich denke der ein oder andere wird vielleicht entsprechende Tipp´s parat haben.


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Januar 2004)

Also wenn das Letzte We im April das treffen ist würde ich mich gerne anschliessen denn wie man in der signatur erkennen kann bin ich bis 17 bzw. 20 april in Norge 

vorausgesetzt ein Platz in einem der vielen Boote ist noch Frei  zum Pilken Jiggen


----------



## Udo Mundt (6. Januar 2004)

Das Treffen macht mich immer neugieriger. Wie sieht es denn im Bereich von Großenbrode mit Unterkünften aus. Zum Camping im April ist es mir zu kalt und das Hüttendorf soll laut Mario Schreiber zwar fertig sein, darf aber nicht bezogen werden.
Wenn es paßt komme ich mit Boot und hätte auch noch einen Platz frei.


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Januar 2004)

Hall Udo,

Unterkünfte gibt es z.B. hier.

Ich habe gestern mit dem Hafenmeister von Großenbrode gesprochen.

Slippen € 10.- (rein und raus)

Gastlieger € 1.-/laufenden Meter Boot.

Bei 10 Booten gibt es Rabatt auf das Slippen und auf die Liegegebühr.

Der Hafenmeister von Burgtiefe ist bis Mitte März nicht erreichbar. Auskünfte bezüglich Liegeplätzen erteilt nur die Kurverwaltung - da habe ich aber bis jetzt auch noch keinen erreicht.

Um möglichst viele Boardie´s unter einem Hut zu bekommen, sollte das Treffen vielleicht doch an dem WE 23.4.04 - 25.4.04 in Großenbrode oder aber vielleicht noch eine Woche früher stattfinden.

Bei Großenbrode käme noch hinzu, daß das Trollingcenter uns organisatorisch unter die Arme greifen würde.

Wie seht Ihr das ???? #h


----------



## Jungmefoangler (7. Januar 2004)

also ich würd auch gern dabei sein ... allerdings müsste mich auch wer mitnehmen


----------



## Tiffy (7. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht sollten wir ja mal ne Abstimmung machen welcher Termin denn in Frage kommt. Ob nur 16-18 oder 23-24 April. Dann sehen wir wer alles kommen kann und haben die Anzahl der freien Plätze auf den Booten. Und dann können wir sehen wer wo auf dem Boot mitfahren kann #h.

Großenbrode wäre auch gut finde ich.


----------



## petipet (7. Januar 2004)

@ Boardies#h 
wäre toll, wenn es klappen würde. Ich freue mich, euch kennenzulernen. 
@wildbootsman, danke für deine Einladung. Bin dabei. Unkostenbeteiligung ist natürlich eine klare Sache.

Gruß vom westfälischen Festland... die Ostsee ist soweit weg.

petipet


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Januar 2004)

Tiffy hat recht, wir sollten allmälich mal das Treffen in "trockene Tücher" bekommen.

&nbsp;

Also Ausgangshafen sollte Großenbrode sein.

Als Termin stehen 2 Wochenenden zur Auswahl

1. 16.4.04 - 18.4.04

2. 23.4.04 - 25.4.04

&nbsp;

Ich kann an beiden Wochenenden und schließe mich nachher der Mehrheit an.

Bei mir können noch 2 Boardies mitfahren !

Eine Unterkunft werde ich mir noch in Großenbrode suchen.

So jetzt seit Ihr dran !


----------



## Hayabusa (7. Januar 2004)

mir wären auch beide wochenenden recht. wäre klasse wenn ich bei dir mitfahren könnte langelandklaus


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Januar 2004)

*AB Treffen 2004 auf Fehmarn*

Moin Moin Freunde der Geschuppten ,
ich würde gerne am Treffen teilnehmen:q 
Ich hab da aber ein Problem :c  : 1. hab ich noch nicht :q getrollt :q  und 2. ich hab kein Boot :c  :c  :c 
Es hat nicht vielleicht jemand einen Platz frei für mich ? 


Würde mich freuen .

Danke
Michael aus Eutin

#: #: #: #: #: #: #: #:


----------



## Tiffy (7. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen #h,

stimmt doch bitte HIER  für Euren Wuschtermin ab.

Schankedön :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Januar 2004)

Tiffy - Master of hoffentlich nicht desaster!
Danke, so wars einfacher.

Ich werd versuchen zu kommen und dann allein anzureisen um so
den einen oder anderen Boardie mit auf Wasser nehmen zu können.
Ist hier neben den alten Filetratten noch so etwas weibliches, blondes, was sogar noch im Flotation gut aussieht????´

Klaus. Wenn du Quartiere anfragst, bitte Infos weitergen. Ich will
nach dem "Apres Dorsch" nochn ne Mütze voll Schlaf nehmen - aber sicher nicht aufm Boot.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (7. Januar 2004)

würdet ihr denn überhaupt n 15 jährigen mitnehmen ;+


----------



## angelloenne (7. Januar 2004)

Also,kann zwei Bordies zum Schleppen mitnehmen,habe auch noch  zwei Schlafplätze im Wohnwagen,ist auch ne Heizung drin.Kann auch Mitfahrer mitnehmen ,zusteigen,wenn es auf der Route liegt.
Braunschweig-Hannover-Hamburg-Großenbrode.Parkplätze gibt es ja genug.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Januar 2004)

dann macht ihr also doch eher  n` trollingtreffen wie ? 
kleiner tip am rande, wenn es ein treffen werden soll macht es doch auch sinn wenn alle in einem gewissen umkreis fischen oder ? ansonsten sieht man sich ja nur an der slippe und das war`s.
d.h. evtl. solltet ihr mal eure motoren vergleichen denn wie bereits gepostet würde es für z.b. für mich mit meinen 10 ps  keinen sinn machen wenn es auf einem mal heißt...so männer wir fahren zu sagasbank zum schleppen, denn ich brauche bis dorthin von burgstaaken ca. 1,5 std und ihr mit euren "powerbooten" 15 min.  anderen leuten mit evtl. noch kleineren booten geht es selbstverständlich genauso wie mir.


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo nordlicht,

es sollte eigentlich kein reines Trollingtreffen werden !

Aber darüber können wir hier ja im Board noch ausführlich reden.


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2004)

Nö ich find auch das es ein Bootsanglertreffen ist. Sonst hätten wir das ja gleich Trollingtreffen nennen können 

hab übrings schon den halben Hebel rum mit meinen Terminen. Muss mal gucken... ich glaub ich bekomme das hin :z


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Januar 2004)

hört sich gut an Tiffy !

Was haltet Ihr von der Unterkunft in Grossenbrode ??


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2004)

Find ich OK !


----------



## steve71 (8. Januar 2004)

Moinsen!

Ich kann wahrscheinlich nur am letzteren WE, da ich vorher noch im Dänemarkurlaub bin. Das mit dem Treffen ist ´ne prima Sache und versuche das auf jeden Fall auf die Reihe zu kriegen!

Gruß Steve#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Januar 2004)

steve 71

freu Dich, das Treffen findet vom 23.4 - 25.4.04 allerdings in Großenbrode statt !


----------



## Meeresangler01 (8. Januar 2004)

Die Unterkunft sieht ganz gut aus. Wenn wir das Wochenende da sind werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht nur Schleppen. Bei so vielen Booten wird es einiege Boote geben die Schleppen wollen und einiege die Pilken oder Naturköderangeln machen wollen. Man kann sich ja vorher absprechen wer was machen möchte und sich dann auf die Boote verteilen. Ich werde wohl auch einen Tag Schleppen und einen Tag pilken. Die Boote die zum Pilken fahren können ja zusammen bleiben ( die Schleppangler natürlich auch ) wenn es gewünscht wird. Ansonsten trift man sich ja spätestens am Abend zum gemeinsamen Klönschnack. Wegen der Motorenstärke sollten wir uns keine Sorge machen wir haben genug Zeit und brauchen nicht übers Wasser zu rasen. 

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## steve71 (9. Januar 2004)

Moin Klaus
Das sieht schon mal gut aus! Ich muß sowiso einen Zwischenstop in Hamburg machen und das überflüssige Gepäck loswerden. danach kann ich dann gemütlich Richtung Ostholstein fahren.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Hayabusa (9. Januar 2004)

unterkünfte finde ich ok


----------



## Tiffy (9. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe in Abstimmung mit langelandsklaus und Dok mal ne kleine Homepage für unser Treffen gebastelt. So nach und nach werden dort alle Infos rund ums treffen zu finden sein.

Alle die kommen möchten bitte ich eine kurze Mail an tiffy@bootsangler.com zu schicken. Die Bootsbesitzer bitte ich ein Bildchen von ihrem Boot mit zu schicken.

Es wird ein Treffen für Bootsangler. Die Größe der Boote und die bevorzugte Angelart spielen dabei keine Rolle.

Hier ist die Page / bitte anklicken


----------



## Tiffy (9. Januar 2004)

Ich hatte gerade noch ein interessantes Gespräch. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das so hin wie es geplant ist. 

Als Trollingexperte wird Christian Thiel zu Verfügung stehen. Für die Naturköder- und Pilkangler werden so wie es zur Zeit aussieht zwei Experten aus dem Shimano Meeresteam zur Verfügung stehen. Den Leuten kann man dann Abends mal so richtig Löcher in den Bauch fragen und sich tagsüber den einen oder anderen Tip holen. 

Und wenn alles klappt bekommen wir auch einige Preise zur Verfügung gestellt um die schönsten Fische unabhängig von den Angelart zu prämieren. Alles weitere weiß ich nach einer Besprechung auf der Boot die ich zusammen mit langelandsklaus am 17.01 besuchen werde.

Wichtig ist jetzt mal das hier einige Boote und Angler zusammenkommen. Bitte schickt doch möglichst zügig Eure Anmeldungen an tiffy@bootsangler.com . Je mehr Teilnehmer desto mehr kann ich bei den Firmen erreichen. Ich denke da noch an Firmen wie Simrad, Cannon, Suzuki u.s.w...


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Januar 2004)

Na, das klingt doch richtig gut. 

Unterkunft wäre auch o.k.

Schön wäre eventuell ein Raum, der die Teilnehmer faßt und so man sich neben dem Essen und den Gesprächen vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere Angelvideo reinziehen könnte.

Ich finde es auch gut, wenn jedes Boot das tun kann, was es will.
Eine Einschränkung des Gebiets wäre aber nicht richtig, es sein denn, die Einschränkung wäre "westliche Ostsee".
Es kann ja auch mal richtig süd-ost geben. Dann steht in dem ganzen Gebiet ne dicke Welle. Warum sollte ich dann nicht hinfahren, wo es besser ist?

Welche Tage sollen die Angeltage sein? Denkt an die Rückreise und an den nötigen urlaub.....


----------



## Tiffy (9. Januar 2004)

Schätze mal Freitag und Samstag fischen. Samstag Abend dann irgendwie ne Abschlussfeierlichkeit. Wer möchte kann ja auch am Sonntag noch fischen...

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das man gar nicht so viele Regeln braucht. Es soll ein zwangloses Treffen werden bei dem der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Je nach Bootsgröße und Möglichkeiten werden sich schon die einen oder anderen kleinen Trupps finden um gemeinsam raus zu fahren....


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Januar 2004)

Tiffy, Tiffy,

man was hast Du den für gute Connections&nbsp;&nbsp; !#r :q

Übrigends herzlichen zur Schnapszahl : 4444 Postings, alle Achtung !!!

Wenn das mal kein gutes Omen für unser Treffen ist #g


----------



## Tiffy (9. Januar 2004)

na ja, ich kenn einen der auch wieder einen kennt. kennste ja wie das geht 

4444 mönsch bin ich ne laberstrippe :q


----------



## Tiffy (9. Januar 2004)

hab die HP mal aktualisiert

hier zu finden ( klick ) 

wer mitmachen möchte bitte Mail an tiffy@bootsangler.com

Schankedön :m #h


----------



## wildbootsman (10. Januar 2004)

Also ich bin auch nicht für ein Trollingtreffen sondern für ein Bootsanglertreffen. Sonst hab ich jetzt auch einen zu viel an Bord. Am Freitag kann ich aber noch nicht. Ich habe gestern meine Schröderfreizeit beendet, sprich ab 1.2.04 darf ich wieder arbeiten (Hurra) und da gibt es erst mal keinen Urlaub. Aber Sonnabend und Sonntag kann es voll losgehen mit Angeln. Freitag nur Anreise und Quatschen. Wo wollt ihr denn Angeln??? Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das der NW von Fehmarn zu der Zeit am erfolgreichsten ist, zu mal wenn nichts geht die Tonne 5 dann nicht weit ist. Ich bin aber völlig offen!

Wildi


----------



## angelloenne (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tiffy,
da Trolling für mich im Vordergrund steht,werde ich es auch bei unseren Treffen erstmal so betreiben,bin aber nicht abgeneigt   mit Naturködern oder Pilker zu Angeln,wobei mich das Angeln mit Wattis eher interissiert,brauche dann aber einen Fachmann an Bord,habe da nicht so die Erfahrung mit.


----------



## winni (10. Januar 2004)

Moin Männer,

habe am Freitag meinen Dienstplan für 2004 bekommen. An dem Wochenende hab ich frei und komme dann mit meinem Boot.
Möchte aber hauptsächlich das Trolling (Trolling-Greenhorn) betreiben und dabei viel lernen. Bringe aber noch 1(Sicher) oder 2 Trolling-Greenhörner mit.
Freue mich euch persönlich alle kennenzulernen.

@Tiffy Mail an dich geht raus. 

Winni


----------



## winni (10. Januar 2004)

@Tiffy, 
der dritte Mann kann nicht. Also wir kommen dann nur zu Zweit.

Winni


----------



## FrankHB (10. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute

Großenbrode finde ich gut.

Wochenende passt auch.

Da ich eh einen Liegeplatz in Großenbrode habe und das mein Hausrevier ist, werde ich noch 2 Leute mitnehmen können. Wir sollten auf meinem Boot pilken.

Denn wenn geschleppt wird, kann es für die anderen an Bord ein bischen langweilig werden.
Ich für mich sehe das so, dass die, die mitfahren in erster Linie Fisch mit nach Hause bekommen, da ich ja jeden Tag raus kann.

Jetzt taucht noch ein Problem auf - als Bootsführer bist Du für die Leute verantwortlich und d.h. es müssen genug Schwimmwesten da sein. Ich habe aber nur 2 Automatikwesten.

Aber das sollten wir wohl in den Griff kriegen.

Freue mich euch kennenzulernen.

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Januar 2004)

@ frank HB

Schwimmwesten müssen schon in ausreichender Anzahl an Bord sein 

Ich denke, das Du da nicht der eizige mit diesem Problem bist.

Wenn die Anmeldungen bei tiffy alle vorliegen, wird man sehen, was noch benötigt wird.

Ich denke, daß uns in solchen Fällen das Trollingcenter unter die Arme greifen wird !


----------



## Tiffy (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich hab die Infoseite mal aktualisiert. Falls was fehlt oder falsch ist bitte ich um eine kurze Info. Dann wird das geändert. 

Infoseite ( Klick ) 


Ich hoffe das sich noch viele anmelden #h.


----------



## Tiffy (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo nochmal ,

nicht wundern!! 

Ich hab das Thema mal bearbeitet. Bootsanglertreffen Fehmarn passte ja nicht mehr  #h


----------



## guifri (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

das Treffen ist ja irgendwie aus meinen Gedanken zum Boot entstanden  :g 

Habe meiner Frau heute gegenüber vorsichtig das Treffen erwähnt. #t 

Wenn jemand ein Plätzchen für mich hätte würde ich das Wochenende (wahrscheinlich mit Familie im Gepäck - die bleibt aber am Ufer) gerne mitkommen.

Also, wer mich mitnehmen möchte (am Liebsten auch bei den Pilkern) ... sacht bitte mal Bescheid.

Ich habe Tiffy auch ne Mail geschickt.

Danke


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Januar 2004)

Guifri,

das sollte kein Problem sein, Dich auf eins der Boote unterzubringen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mit family anreisen !


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Januar 2004)

Habe mich soeben auch zum Treffen angemeldet. Hoffe meine Mail ist bei Tiffy angekommen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Januar 2004)

Klasse Udo !

Deine Mail ist bestimmt bei Tiffy angekommen. Ich denke er wird morgen im Laufe des Tages seine HP aktualisieren.


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen #h,

die Mails sind alle angekommen und ich werde in wenigen Stunden die Infopage wieder aktualisieren. Jetzt muss ich ersma inne heia  #h

@all,

nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Anmeldungen. Es wird mit Sicherheit ne Menge Spaß machen das Treffen. :z


----------



## angelloenne (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo, habe 3 Schwimmwesten an Bord 2 x Feststoff 1 x Automatic.
Falls mein Boot nicht mit 3 Mann /Frau besetzt ist,stelle ich die Westen gerne zu Verfügung.


----------



## FrankHB (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute

Habe auf meinem PC ein Programm, da kann ich Seekarten von der Ostsee ausdrucken.
Ich habe mal versucht eine Übersichtskarte um Großenbrode zu erstellen. ( Klappt bestimmt nicht)

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2004)

Super Frank #6  Klappt doch prima.

Kann ich die für Infoseite haben ? Häng ich dann unten ran als Gebietsübersicht..


----------



## FrankHB (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tiffy

Ja - kannst Du gerne haben.
Kopierst Du Dir sie ab oder brauchst Du sie noch mal per Mail?

Gruß


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2004)

Moin Frank,

ist schon drin. Besten Dank #h


----------



## Murad (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tiffy, leider kann ich an dem Wochenende doch nicht dabei sein - also bitte aus der Teilnehmerliste streichen. Schade, aber vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal ! ?


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2004)

Joh schade Murad. #h


----------



## winni (11. Januar 2004)

leider keine Bilder mehr  

Winni


----------



## Murad (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Winni, hättest Du auch noch die Anschlußkarte Großenbrode südlich - ich interessiere mich speziell für das Riff am Leuchtturm Dahme. Weiterhin wird ja das Gebiet Johannesthal/Dazendorf noch häufig beangelt - hast Du hiervon auch eine Detailkarte ?


----------



## Lachsy (11. Januar 2004)

@Murad
Winni ist gerade in der Wanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Januar 2004)

Mensch Tiffy,

&nbsp;

ist schön anzusehen wie Deine HP für die Anmeldungen ständig wächst !

Wie sieht es mit der Unterkunft aus ? Kümmert sich jeder Teilnehmer selber drum oder soll ich mal schauen, ob wir hier einen "Paketpreis" bekommen ?


----------



## a1er (11. Januar 2004)

ein super Vorschlag. Ich bin voraussichtlich zu dieser Zeit in Grossenbrode oder auf Fehmarn. Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem Boot würde mich freuen. Hab nämlich einen Motor, aber zur Zeit kein Boot.
viele Grüsse aus dem verregneten Südbayern
Andreas


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Januar 2004)

@ jungmefoangler

hast Du das mit der Anfahrt zum Treffen und der Haftungsausschlusserklärung schon geklärt ?

@ a1er

Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem der Boote sollte z.Zt. kein Problem sein.

Du mußt Dich nur bei Tiffy anmelden


----------



## Jungmefoangler (12. Januar 2004)

muss mich bei dolfin melden oder ?
werde ich wohl heute nachmittag machen .... wo ich mitfahren könnte weiss ich auch noch nicht  
fährt jemand über hamburg ;+


----------



## Tiffy (12. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen #h,

ich habe noch weitere Anmeldungen bekommen. Die HP wird heute im laufe des Tages aktualisiert.

Wenn es gewünscht wird kann ich auch eine Liste mit Übernachtungswünschen in die HP einfügen. Ist kein Prob. Dann sehen wer Übernachten möchte. Und dann können wir mal wegen Sonderkonditionen anfragen.

@ winni,

kann ich Deine Karten mit auf die Infopage verlinken ?


----------



## angelloenne (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo Jungmefoangler,
habe die Haftungsausschlußerklärung von Dolfin erhalten und an dich weitergeleitet. Da du dich bei mir zum Mitfahren gemeldet hast,nehme ich dich auch mit, wenn alles geklärt ist.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (12. Januar 2004)

hi!
das formular habe ich jetzt bekommen und werde das fertigmachen... übernachten könnte ich bei angelloene ,danke  
fährt jemand gegen nachmittag an hamburg vorbei ???
hab ja noch schule


----------



## Hayabusa (12. Januar 2004)

@jungmefoangler  an hamburg komme ich vorbei, das ist kein problem


----------



## dorschjoe (12. Januar 2004)

Wenn kann ich nur am Samstag,kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich 100% kommen kann.Wenn ich weiß ob ich kann sage ich bescheid.


----------



## Tiffy (12. Januar 2004)

Hoffentlich klappt es dorschjoe #h

@ all,

ich hab so einige Mails erhalten in dem sich Besitzer mit kleineren Booten nicht sicher sind ob sie denn Willkommen sind. 

Na klar seid Ihr Willkommen!! Es kommt nicht drauf an wie groß das Boot ist oder welche technischen Feinheiten sie aufweisen. Es kommt darauf an SPASS an der Sache zu haben. Sich mit Boardies treffen und sich austauschen. Abends ein wenig gute Laune beim gemeinsamen Bierchen und schon habt ihr alles was Ihr braucht #h Na ja, ne Angel könnte auch nicht schaden  

Also: Anmelden  #4 #h :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (12. Januar 2004)

Tiffy hat Recht, 

es ist alles willkommen was schwimmen kann - von der einfachen Jolle bis hin zur Motoryacht:m 

Aus meiner Sicht steht das persönliche Kennenlernen und der Spass im Vordergrund - &nbsp;und der ist garantiert !:q 

Tiffy,&nbsp;die Liste mit den Übernachtungswünschen kannst Du, wenn es nicht zuviel Umstand bereitet, gerne in deine HP mit einfügen. 

Ich benötige ein DZ vom 22.4.04. - 25.4.04 #u


----------



## Tiffy (12. Januar 2004)

Oki Doki Klaus.

Werd mich gleich mal ran machen. Ist dann nachher online.

Wer noch ein Bettchen braucht bitte posten #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Januar 2004)

Mal eine Frage zum Angeln:

benötigte ich eigentlich zum Angeln&nbsp;bei dem Treffen einen Jahresfischereischein ?? 

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## angelloenne (13. Januar 2004)

Ja,auf jeden Fall.Wurde schon desöfteren von der Wasserschutzp. angehalten,die erste Frage war immer nach dem Jahresfischereischein,die zweite nach den Führerschein.
Wer keinen Jahresfischereischein besitzt,kann den Fischereischein für Touristen in Heiligenhafen o. Großenbrode erwerben.
Gültigkeit 1-4 Wochen,müßte erfragt werden.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Januar 2004)

ja, na klar brauchst du den gültigen fischereischein.
wenn du keinen haben solltest bekommst du in burg beim einwohnermeldeamt einen vorläufigen für 40 tage, die sache kostet dann ca. 10 euro (preis und tage unter vorbehalt).


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Januar 2004)

Danke angelloenne und nordlicht,

dann muß ich mal schauen, ob meiner noch gültig ist.

Ich hoffe der&nbsp;wird bundesweit&nbsp;anerkannt.:m


----------



## angelloenne (13. Januar 2004)

In Niedersachsen ist es so,wenn der Jahresfischereischein 3 aufeinanderfolgende Jahre gelöst worden ist gilt er ein  Lebenlang.
In vielen Bundesländern muß er jedes neu gelöst werden,so ca. 40 Euronen in Meckvorp.


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2004)

@ angelloenne

Also der Jahresfischereischein - &nbsp;z.B. aus NRW ist Bundesweit gültig ??


----------



## Sea Hawk (14. Januar 2004)

Man Leute, denkt doch bitte mal dran ,was ist mit Leuten die ein Boot haben aber ( noch keinen Bootsschein haben)? Dänemark(noch Führerschein - Frei) wäre doch auch mal was für´n Boarder- treffen !!! Oder;+
..... Nur einer von denen der sich in dieser Situation befindet
und auch mit eigenen Boot gerne dabei wäre.

MFG:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2004)

@ Sea Hawk,

&nbsp;

klar würde hierfür auch z.B. der kleine Belt in Frage kommen, aber Du mußt auch daran denken, daß dann vielleicht die Anreise für den ein oder anderen etwas länger gewesen wäre.

Am kleinen Belt wäre man auch relativ windunabhängig - aber so ist das nun mal, dieses Jahr findet das Treffen in Großenbrode statt.

Aber Du kannst doch trotzdem gerne kommen und mit Deinem Boot fahren. Du solltest dann nur einen Boardi mit im Boot haben, der&nbsp;den SBFS - See hat. Organisatorisch kriegen wir das schon geklärt !

Was hast Du denn für ein Boot ???

&nbsp;


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2004)

Moin Sea Hawk,

nimm doch einfach THD mit auf dein Boot. Er hat einen Schein aber sein Boot steht in Schweden.

Schon seid Ihr beide geholfen #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Januar 2004)

Tiffy, plan mich mal mit einem Einzelzimmer ein.

Wenn ihr mit dem Hotel redet, fragt doch mal, ob es einen Raum gibt, der ein bischen von uns genutz werden kann. Wenn die ein Restaurant haben, etwas trinken, einen Videorekorder und TV um mal ein paar schöne Filmchen zu zeigen.....


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2004)

Hat Klaus schon gemacht Dolfin. Ich möchte ihm aber nicht vorgreifen. Er wird sicherlich was dazu schreiben.

Ich plane für dich ein EZ - Dolfin #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2004)

@ Dolfin &amp; alle anderen

&nbsp;

Ich habe gestern noch mit Herrn Knoop (Hotel Landkrug)http://www.hotellandkrug.de/http://www.hotellandkrug.de/ aus Großenbrode telefoniert und mal vorsichtig angefragt, ob in dem besagten Zeitraum noch ausreichend Platz in seinem Haus ist.
2 -3 und 4-Bettzimmer sind noch ausreichend vorhanden.
Er kann uns einen Sonderpreis Ü/F für 20.- Euro´s pro Person anbieten. 

Zwei Räume zum abendlichen Zusammenhocken hat er auch, ich denke mit TV und Video. Ansonsten kann man so etwas ja auch noch organisieren !

Essen ist nach Absprache - ggf. stehen ein paar Menues zur Auswahl - muß aber alles noch geklärt werden.

Wir sind mal so verblieben, das wir in ca. 14 Tagen nochmal zusammen telefonieren.

Aus diesem Grund sollten jetzt die Anmeldungen zügig vorran gehen.&nbsp; 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht, wenn jeder&nbsp; Boardie oder jede Gruppe einzeln bucht ?

Ansonsten würde ich nach Überweisung der Übernachtungskosten auch für das ganze Treffen buchen. Auch das muß noch alles geklärt werden.

&nbsp;


----------



## Jungmefoangler (14. Januar 2004)

ich wollt nochma fragen wer gegen 16 oder 17 uhr an hamburg vorbei fährt und mich mitnehmen würde...und vielleicht auch wider zurück 
@angelloenne:das mit dem übernachten im wohnwagen steht doch noch oder ;+


----------



## Sea Hawk (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo langelandklaus & Tiffy,

habe ich noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen - geht natürlich auch!!
Habe ein Buster ´ca. 4,7m -  Aluboot mit 50 PS Border - zugelassen fürt 5 Personen. Wenn der Termin stimmt und
Organisationmässig klappt alles  - dann komm ich auch.

MFG:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tiffy und Klaus,

ich hätte das Zimmer gern für 2 Nächte ( Fr/Sa - Sa/So ).
Ihr seid ja richtig schön am wirbeln. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wirds richtig Spaß machen.
Ich bite an, einen NTSC Videorekorder mitzubringen. Dazu habe ich eine amerikanisch/ kanadische Videoserie zum trolling mit einigen Tips und ich knnte auch das Video von Niels Verstergaard
- Trolling i skandinavia - mitbringen - wenn denn genehm ist.

Habe sich eigentlich noch nicht mehr Mitfahrer gemeldet???


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2004)

@ jungmefoangler

&nbsp;

Welcher Tag um 16 - 17 Uhr ???

&nbsp;

@ Sea Hawk

&nbsp;

das wäre toll wenn das klappen würde. Check mal Deine Termine ab und dann melde Dich möglichst schnell bei Tiffy !

Ich werde die Gelegenheit nutzen&nbsp;um mein Boot direkt nach dem Treffen nach Dänemark zu bringen, wo ich es den Rest des Jahres nutzen werde.


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2004)

Nö Dolfin, 

die halten anscheinend noch alle Winterschlaf !:q:q:q

Aber dazu kann Dir Tiffy mehr sagen.

Ich denke, egal was für ein Wetter wir haben, es wird auf alle Fälle viel Spass machen. :m


----------



## Sea Hawk (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tiffy,

da ich aus Gelsenkirchen komme und ca 500km vor mir habe#c, kann ich frühestens am Samstag früh erst da sein . Sag mal so ca 8.00 Uhr. Wäre für mich kein Problem!
"Dat " Böttchen "zu Wasser lassen und los#6. 
Brauche nur INFO.
P.S. Was Dolfin anspricht würde mich auch sehr Interessieren!

Bis dann:m
Sae Hawk


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2004)

Super Idee Dolfin. Da können wir Abends ja mal ne Videostunde einlegen #6.  Anmeldungen sind bis jetzt keine weiteren angekommen. Leider :c  Ich hab heute auch mal im Fishingforum bei Boote-online.de eine Einladung zum Treffen gepostet. Das Forum ist ja Partnerforum vom AB.  Guckt Ihr hier  #h

@ Sea Hawk,

Infos findest Du auf der Infoseite in meiner Signatur und die Anmeldung mail mir am besten mit den Einzelheiten zu. Dann bastel ich das mit in die Infoseite. #h


----------



## Jungmefoangler (15. Januar 2004)

ups,ganz vergessen  das wäre freitag


----------



## Hayabusa (15. Januar 2004)

@tiffy  bitte für mich auch ein zimmer ab freitag einplanen


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2004)

Einzelzimmer hayabusa ?

Aktualisiere ich dann im Laufe des Tages #h


----------



## Hayabusa (15. Januar 2004)

jo danke


----------



## angelloenne (15. Januar 2004)

Jungmefoangler,natürlich das Angebot steht,Sonntag nehme ich dich auch mit zurück nach HH-Stillhorn.

langelandklaus, da jungmefoangler und ich im Wohnw. schlafen,wäre gem. Essen im Hotel am Abend gut,lässt sich doch einrichten, oder?!


----------



## angelloenne (15. Januar 2004)

Wer ist denn am 23. schon früh in Großenbrode?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (15. Januar 2004)

ok ,danke 
hoffe es kann mich noch wer mitnehmen ,sonst mus ich meine eltern besabbeln 
am benzingeld usw beteilige ich mich natürlich ....


----------



## Hayabusa (15. Januar 2004)

werde wohl sehr früh da sein


----------



## wildbootsman (15. Januar 2004)

Moin,  hier die Kopie meiner Mail  an tiffy:

Also ich komme mit meinem Boot Hille Coaster 560 und kann zusätzlich zwei mitnehmen beim Pilken und zusätzlich einen beim Schleppen.

Mitkommen will bei mir bis jetzt pg3 und eventuell noch petipet (hat aber erst mal abgesagt). Schlafen tue ich auf dem Boot oder in meinem Wohnwagen. Haben wir genug Liegeplätze in Großenbrode?

Wildi


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2004)

Jep Mail ist angekommen #h

hab nur gerade kein Zeit die Infopage zu aktualisieren. Werd ich heute Abend gleich machen #h

@all,

Klaus und ich werden am 23. schon recht früh vor Ort sein. Schätze mal gegen 7.30 Uhr. So Stau will


----------



## Meeresangler01 (15. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich werde am 23. auch schon früh da sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Januar 2004)

@ angelloenne

sischer dat !

@ Tiffy

ich reise schon am 22.4. an. Bitte HP aktualliesieren !

@ wildbootsmann

Liegeplätze müssten wir eigentlich genug haben - ich frage aber nochmal beim Hafenmeister nach ! Es werden ja bestimmt keine 50 Boote werden :q


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

nu müsste alles auf dem neuesten Stand sein. Guckt doch mal auf der Infopage nach ob alles richtig ist. Dankeschön #h


----------



## guifri (15. Januar 2004)

hi,

ich werde mit family voraussichtlich am 22.04. anreisen.

wir suchen uns eine ferienwohnung oder ein haus, so dass ich nur zum angeln mitkomme. family will ja auch was von mir haben..

an welchen tagen soll es denn zum angeln rausgehen? an allen drei tagen?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (15. Januar 2004)

scheinbar fährt keiner am freitag an hamburg vorbei oder ;+ 
mal sehen wie ich dann hinkomme


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Januar 2004)

@ guifri

ich denke mal, wer Freitag´s schon da ist wird auch schon Freitags zum Angeln rausfahren. Samstag wird auf alle Fälle geangelt und Sonntag wahrscheinlich nur die, die ihr Boot in Großenbrode liegen haben oder aber keinen weiten Rückweg zurücklegen müssen - mal schauen, ist ja auch ein bisschen wetterabhängig.

@ jungmefoangler

anscheinend ist bis jetzt nur Deine Rückfahrt geklärt - aber es ist ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit und ich glaube, da finden wir auch noch eine Lösung !

@ Tiffy

jau, jetzt scheint alles auf dem neusten Stand zu sein #r

Dankeschön für Deine Mühe !:m


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Januar 2004)

So, Urlaub ist gebucht.
Werde am Freitag gegen 5Uhr die heimatlichen Gefilde verlassen und so gegen 8Uhr in Großenbrode aufschlagen.
Brauche  noch ein Einzelzimmer bis Sonntag.


----------



## Rudi (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

werde ich kommen. Plane nämlich mir auch ein Boot zu kaufen.  Bin von Freitag bis Sonntag dann da.

Rudi.


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Januar 2004)

hallo rudi

hast Du schon eine Mail an Tiffy geschickt ? Am besten, falls gewünscht, mit Übernachtungswunsch.


----------



## angelloenne (16. Januar 2004)

Na,dann gib mal Gas Rudi.


----------



## Tiffy (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich hab noch mal an der INFOPAGE  rumgebastelt.

Guckt doch mal nach ob alles stimmt. Ich hab die Angeltage mit reingefummelt. Vorerst stehen überall für Freitag und Samstag Kreuze bei den Angeltagen. Wer Änderungen wünscht, bitte anmailen  ( tiffy@bootsangler.com ). Sonst geht das vielleicht irgendwie unter 

@ Rudi,
ich hab dich schon mal vorgemerkt. Bräuchte allerdings noch Infos zur Lieblingsangelmethode und zu den Angeltagen.

@ hornhechteutin, 
von Dir bräuchte ich noch die Angelmethode.

@ Bootseigner und Mitangler,
falls Ihr schon Euer Dreamteam gefunden habt, bitte mailen. Dann merk ich das vor.


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Januar 2004)

Was die Übernachtungen anbetrifft, haben wir ja ein paar "Einzelkämpfer" - ich weiß gar nicht, ob das Hotel über soviel&nbsp;EZ verfügt.

Der Preis von € 20.- ÜF/Person bezog sich eigentlich auf die Belegung von Doppelzimmern.

Da muß ich wohl nochmal nachfragen.

&nbsp;

Falls jemand in diesem Zeitraum noch keine Bleibe hat, der möge sich bei Tiffy melden !


----------



## Rudi (16. Januar 2004)

Hi Jungs,

muss schon wieder absagen. Ich dachte 2.tes Mai Wochenende. Habe mich verlesen.... An dem Aprilwochenende komme ich gerade aus Norge zurück. Sorry.
Vielleicht wird das ja ne ständige Einrichtung, dann bin ich in 2005 dabei.

Rudi.


----------



## Tiffy (16. Januar 2004)

Jep, alles klar Rudi. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal #h


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. Januar 2004)

gibt es eine eisenbahnlinie nach grossenbrode ;+ 
scheinbar fährt keiner am freitag durch hamburg....
und wenn ich angelloenne richtig verstanden hab brauch ich keine angelgeräte mitnehmen ?dann wär das mit der bahn kein problem ....


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. Januar 2004)

hab ja schule ....ich kann ja mal vorsichtig bei meinen eltern anfragen ,ob ...


----------



## THD (16. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich kann mitfahrgelegenheit für 2-3 Personen anbieten:

Abfahrt Do. 22.4. ca. 17 Uhr Höhe Kassel

Zusteigen an Strecke Gö, Hann. Ham.

oder wer aus dem Süden kommt, Treffpunkt bei mir (Nähe Kirchheimer Dreieck) ich fahr dann weiter.

Rückfahrt etwa  So. Mittag

THD


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Januar 2004)

@ THD

bringe bitte sicherheitshalber Deinen Sportbootführerschein See mit zum Treffen.


----------



## angelloenne (16. Januar 2004)

@ Jungmefoangler,Angelgerät brauchst du nicht,wie ich dir schon gepostet habe.Großenbrode hat einen Bahnhof,da es zum Treffen noch einige Wochen sind,ergibt sich bestimmt noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für dich.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Januar 2004)

ich glaube der bahnhof in großenbrode ist "tod" !! wenn es sich so ergeben sollte musst du nach oldenburg oder besser noch bis nach puttgarden fahren !
ich werde mich aber sicherheitshalber noch erkundigen.


----------



## angelloenne (17. Januar 2004)

Der Bahnhof Großenbrode wurde letztes Jahr wieder eröffnet.


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2004)

[font="Verdana, Arial"][font="Verdana, Arial"]Wenn ich mir Thomas 9904 target=_blank>Thread hier anschaue[/font][/font], müssten eigentlich noch mehr Boardies zum Treffen nach Großenbrode kommen ! - oder ??


----------



## Mirco (18. Januar 2004)

Hi Langelandklaus,

ich glaub der Link funzt nicht ?!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2004)

äääh -&nbsp;&nbsp;Hilfeeeeeeeee ! Tiffy ich glaube da muß mir mal helfen. Ich bekomme das mit dem Link (deshalb heißt der wohl auch so):q nicht gebacken !


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2004)

Moin Klaus #h,

meinst du die Abstimmung hier ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2004)

Ja Tiffy, genau die !

haben sich eigentlich noch&nbsp; boardies gemeldet ??


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Januar 2004)

ich denke einigen gehts wie mir, ich bin mit meinem 5x1,70 meter verdränger und einer "marschfahrt" von 6,5 knoten (10ps) einfach zu langsam und wenn ich dann lese das man ja mal zur tonne 5 oder nord-westlich von der insel fahren könnte.......na, ja.
hätten sich einige leute mit kleine booten angemeldet währe ich mit sicherheit dabei gewesen und dann hätten alle zusammen in einem gewissem umkreis fischen können denn vor grossenbrode würden alle auf die kosten kommen, egal ob schlepp, pilk oder naturköder-angler.
ach ja, desweiteren hat es mich noch abgeschreckt das es sachpreise geben soll...ich halte mich generell von veranstaltungen mit pokalen und sachpreisen fern.


----------



## Tiffy (19. Januar 2004)

Moin Nordlicht #h,

wahrscheinlich denken alle mit kleinen Booten so wie Du. Wenn sich mal jemand meldet, dann meld ich mich auch. 

Ich denke mal das sich mit Sicherheit genug Boote finden die vor Großenbrode angeln werden. Die Troller sind eh ein bisschen weg vom ganzen da sie ja naturgemäß bei der Angelart in Bewegung sind. Und ob die nun in der Nähe schleppen oder weiter weg ist eh egal, da es dann mit nem Pläuschchen auf See eh nichts wird. Die anderen Angelarten kann man dann ja zusammen ausüben. Nur anmelden musste dich, vielleicht zieht es ja noch einige Anmeldungen nach sich.

Ob es Preise geben wird, steht momentan noch in den Sternen. Falls ich was bekommen kann,  ( Leider hab ich es mit den paar Leuten die bis jetzt gemeldet sind nicht ganz einfach..) dann können wir es meinetwegen auch am Ende des Treffens verlosen. Aber das sind eh noch ungelegte Eier.

Wie geschrieben soll es ja ein Erfahrungsaustausch und Spaßhabtreffen werden. Es soll keine Konkurenz unter den Booten entstehen.....

Und ob die Jungs von Shimano kommen ist auch nicht klar. Nach anfänglicher Begeisterung haben die wohl mal in den Terminplaner geguckt und dabei festgestellt das die gar keine Zeit haben. Ob noch Ersatz geschickt wird weiß ich noch nicht.

Am Ende sind wir eh unter Boardies. Und das macht immer Spaß. Also gib dir nen Ruck und meld dich an #h


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Januar 2004)

@ Tiffy
ich hatte es glaube ich schon irgendwo gepostet, ich muss auf jeden fall bis märz mit meinen dienstplänen warten und kann es erst dann entscheiden.
für mich würde es ja eh anders laufen da ich ja hier wohne und mein boot fest im burger binnesee liegt brauche ich logischerweise keine unterkunft etc.
ich denke aber das wenn mein dienstplan und das wetter mitspielt ich mich noch anmelden werde...im märz.
ich hoffe das es bis dahin wieder einige fische gibt, in der letzten woche hatte ich im sund nicht einen zupper und ein kollege hatte vor staberhuk vier dorsche in 6 stunden (mit zwei mann).
egal ob flach oder tief, derzeit ist es nicht dolle.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2004)

Mensch Nordlicht!
Laß uns doch ein paar Tage zusammen fischen. Es geht doch nur um gemeinsames erleben. Laß doch dein Boot im Binnenseee liegen, komm mit dem Auto kurz rüber und fahr aus deinem eigenen Hafen raus. Du fischst uns dann doch sowieso alle aus.
Es geht doch nicht um dicke Pötte. Spaß will ich haben - auf dem Wasser mit ein paar netten Leuten. Abends n Bierchen und schön auspennen und am Morgen wieder raus - wenns geht.
So ist es fahrmässig besser und am Abend machen wir unsere Sause!?


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Januar 2004)

@Nordlicht

Ich kann auch nur sagen, dabei sein ist alles ! - ob mit oder ohne Boot, der Spaßfaktor ist garantiert. :m

Das Fanggebiet ist ja auch wie überall, immer Wind und Wetterabhängig.


----------



## kh (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
bis wann kann ich mich denn anmelden? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mein Boot bis dahin fertig habe und Zeit habe.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tiffy (22. Januar 2004)

Moin kh,

so früh wie möglich wäre schon schön für die Anmeldung. Ist aber nicht Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme. Wenn du dich ne Woche vorher erst meldest könnte es passieren das kein Bettchen mehr frei ist. Vom Angeln her ist es egal. Die Ostsee ist groß genug, die ist nicht so schnell ausgebucht


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Januar 2004)

An alle Boardies die bis jetzt beim AB Bootsanglertreff mitmachen wollen:

Ich werde diese Woche mit Herrn Knoop (Inhaber Hotel Landkrug) bezüglich der Zimmerreservierungen telefonieren. Er hat für uns bis Ende Januar 2004 einige seiner Zimmer für unser Treffen blockiert.

Er benötigt aber jetzt allmählich konkrete Buchungen bzw. Zusagen, damit er auch planen kann und nachher nicht Zimmer leer stehen hat.

Jetzt meine Frage: will hier jeder Teilnehmer/Gruppe selber buchen, oder soll ich das für Euch, nach Überweisung der Übernachtungskosten, übernehmen ???

Ihr könnt Euch auch hierzu bis Ende dieser Woche bei Tiffy melden !


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2004)

Moin LL-Klaus,

also unser Zimmerlein mit den 3-Betten kannste unbesehen klar machen. Sag mir was ich schuldig bin, inkl. Kontonummer und die Euros sind ruck zuck bei Dir. Snoek und ich haben uns heut Nachmittag schon gehörig auf das Treffen gefreut. :z:z


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tiffy _
> * Snoek und ich haben uns heut Nachmittag schon gehörig auf das Treffen gefreut. :z:z *



Wie Tiffy, nur heute Nachmittag ? Ich freu mich schon seit 14 Tagen auf das Treffen !:q :q :q

Habe Dich, Snoek und Trollingfischer schon auf´n Zettel !

Falls sich noch der ein oder andere bei Dir melden sollte, schick mit ruhig ´ne PM

&nbsp;


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2004)

Ich freu mich ja auch schon immer, aber heute besonders. Weil: Wir haben da einen schönen Film angeguckt 

Das schlimme ist ja das ich momentan hier wie angenagelt sitze und auf gut Wetter warten muss. Hier in Holland geht das Hochwasser zwar wieder zurück aber ich schätze mal vor Mitte Februar ist nichts mit Angeln. Ein Elend :c:c

Na ja,

Anfang März gehts für den März nach Amiland und da werd ich schon mal zum Angeln kommen sollen würden hoffentlich betetmitmirknieniederundso.......


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Januar 2004)

@ Tiffy

Einen schönen Film angeschaut ?

Kenne ich den etwa&nbsp;noch nicht&nbsp;? :q


----------



## wildbootsman (26. Januar 2004)

war im falschen Thread gelandet - gelöscht


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2004)

@ Dolfin

@Meeresangler01

@Hayabusa

@Udo Mundt

soll ich am WE auch die Zimmer in Großenbrode für Euch klar machen ???


----------



## Jungmefoangler (28. Januar 2004)

ich werde wohl doch nicht kommen ,weil ich glaub nicht ,dass ich mich unter lauter erwachsenen wohlfühle ...
nichts gegen euch !
oder bringt jemand seinen sohn oder was auch immer mit der in meinem alter ist ?


----------



## guifri (28. Januar 2004)

hi jungmefoangler,

kneifen gildet nicht.

ich bin 36 und öfter auch mal mit 16-jährigen zum angeln unterwegs.

glaube nicht, dass die das gefühl haben, ich sei zu alt.


----------



## FrankHB (28. Januar 2004)

:m JAN:m 

Das Alter hat nichts mit der Zahl zu tun, die da steht.

Es gibt Leute - ich z. B. - die werden nie erwachsen.

Also, gib Dir nen Ruck, wird Dir bestimmt Spass machen und so wie ich das sehe, fängst Du sowieso den schönsten.

Gruß Frank HB#h


----------



## Jungmefoangler (28. Januar 2004)

hehe  
naja mal schauen ...
ich überlegs mir nochmal ,vielleicht ist ja sogar jemand in meinem alter dabei ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Januar 2004)

Klaus: Bitte Zimmer klarmachen! Danke


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. Januar 2004)

@LLKlaus
Laß auch bei mir das Bett schon beziehen  
Bitte Buchen wie bei Tiffy vermerkt.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (28. Januar 2004)

Bitte für mich auch das Zimmer klarmachen so wie bei Tiffy vorgemerkt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hayabusa (29. Januar 2004)

hey ich bin auch erst 33


----------



## Tiffy (29. Januar 2004)

Falls was nicht stimmt auf der HP bitte kurz Peämmen oder mailen #h

Ich brauch auch ein Zimmerlein wie auf der Infopage vermerkt Klaus.


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Januar 2004)

@ Tiffy

@ DOLFIN 

@ Meeresangler01

@ Udo Mundt 

Zimmer werden von mir reserviert !

@ Hayabusa

Wie siehts bei Dir aus ? Soll ich ein Bettchen für Dich mit buchen ? Deine Altersangabe hilft mir dabei wenig !:q


----------



## Hayabusa (29. Januar 2004)

dachte tiffy wollte/will das für mich machen
ansonsten kannst du das gerne übernehmen


----------



## Tiffy (29. Januar 2004)

Nö ich bin nur der Infoseiten-Bastler und E-Mail Sammler. 

Zimmer und Lokation werden von LL-Klaus ornaniert ähm organisiert 

So haben wir beide was zu THUN.


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Januar 2004)

Ich habe gerade nochmal Tiffy´s HP durchgeschaut.

Von Hornhechteutin, Ralle und MiCo weiß ich auch noch nicht, ob sie ein Zimmer brauchen. 

Bitte meldet Euch mal dazu !

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Hayabusa (29. Januar 2004)

reservierst du mir dann bitte ein zimmer ???


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Januar 2004)

@&nbsp; hayabusa

klar, ich hab Dich doch schon auf´n Zettel stehen !


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. Januar 2004)

@ ralle

Von wann bis wann benötigst Du ein&nbsp; DZ ??

Deine PM ist angekommen. Ich hab sie direkt an Tiffy weitergeleitet, damit seine HP aktuallisiert wird.


----------



## Tiffy (3. Februar 2004)

Moin zusammen #h,

mal ne Frage. Wer benötigt denn alles einen Liegeplatz? Falls ja, von wann bis wann? 

Der Hafenmeister will das wissen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. Februar 2004)

@ Tiffy
wolllte eigentlich jeden Tag slippen, oder ist ein Liegeplatz deutlich billiger?
Noch `ne Frage: wenn wir im Hotel untergebracht sind, können wir unsere Trailer mit Boot dort abstellen?


----------



## Tiffy (3. Februar 2004)

Weiß ich jetzt so gar nicht. LL-Klaus macht die Reservierungen und hat beim BAC und beim Hotel angerufen. Er wird da sicherlich was zu schreiben.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (4. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich brauche keinen Liegeplatz da ich dort gegenüber ja einen habe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## winni (4. Februar 2004)

Moin

brauche einen Liegeplatz von Fr. bis So.

mfg
Winni


----------



## Tiffy (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal ne Tabelle für die benötigten Liege-/ Abstellplätze mit in die Infoseite gebastelt. Bitte guckt mal nach ob für Euch alles stimmt. Alle die noch fehlen bitte ich mal kund zu THUN was sie benötigen.

Schankedön :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo Tiffy,

ich brauch einen Liegeplatz von Freitag bis Sonntag und einen
Abstellplatz für den Trailer.

Dolfin


----------



## Tiffy (4. Februar 2004)

Geht klar Dolfin #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Februar 2004)

Also Leute, ich habe heute mal ein bisschen rumtelefoniert.

Laut Hafenmeister sind 10 - 15 Wasserliegeplätze zu der Zeit kein Problem. Auch er muß natürlich planen und benötigt deshalb die Anzahl der Wasserlieger über dieses besagte Wochenende. Ich bitte das hier zu posten, oder aber eine kurze PM an Tiffy zu senden.

Vor dem Hotel lassen sich wahrscheinlich keine Boote abstellen. Das Trollingcenter hat eine große Wiese, auf der Trailer abgestellt werden können - dass muß ich aber noch abklären, wenn feststeht, wer im Wasser bleibt oder aber auf dem Trailer.

Da sich bis jetzt Herr Knoop vom Hotel Landkrug trotz mail´s und mehrerer Anrufe von mir nicht zu erreichen ist, habe ich mich mal nach einem Ausweichquartier umgeschaut. Das&nbsp;Haus nennt sich Hotel am Wind&nbsp;und liegt direkt am Meer/Promenade und ist nur wenige Minuten zu Fuß vom Hafen entfernt. Das hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man nach dem Angeln vielleicht im Hafen noch einen Lenzen kann und dann nicht mehr Autofahren braucht.

Das ganze ist natürlich auch ein paar Euros teurer - ist die Frage, ob Euch der besondere Flair das wert ist ??

Ich verhandel gerade noch den Preis für Ü/F.

In dem Hotel gibt es Abends kein warmes Essen. Dafür stünde uns dann das Bistro im Hafen zur Verfügung. Der Eigentümer würde dann auch für unser leibliches Wohl mit(Buffet) und Getränken sorgen. Dort könnten wir auch Video´s schauen und gemütlich zusammensitzen.

&nbsp;

Wie denkt Ihr darüber ??

&nbsp;


----------



## Tiffy (4. Februar 2004)

Wäre ganz praktisch finde ich. Da muss man nicht aufs Fahren achten und kann ganz unbeschwert fachsimpeln  
Und wer gar keine Lust aufs Duschen hat der kann gleich da bleiben und sich auf den gemeinsamen Abend freuen  Man hätte die Boote im Auge u.s.w......


----------



## FrankHB (4. Februar 2004)

An die Organisatoren

Erst mal ein Lob für eure Bemühungen, sieht schon Alles ganz toll aus.

Habt ihr denn schon irgendwas geplant für den Freitag?

Uhrzeit für das Treffen?

Würde für mich dann ja so aussehen, da mein Boot in der Marina in Großenbrode liegt und ich in Heiligenhafen wohne, dass ich dann zu einer bestimmten Zeit zum Trolling Center rübergeschippert komme.

Oder treffen wir uns erst abends?

Vielleicht noch mal eine Anregung, da bestimmt nicht alle Boote Funk an Bord haben, für die Skipper ne kleine Liste mit den Handy-Nummern, falls mal ein Motor ausfällt.

Damit ihr nicht zuviel Arbeit habt - um das Wetter kümmere ich mich.

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Februar 2004)

@ Frank

Also für alle 3 Tage möchte ich gerne, und ich glaube, da spreche ich&nbsp;für alle Boardies,&nbsp;ölig-glatte- See bei Dir bestellen ! :q

Mit den Handy Nummern ist ne gute Idee, das machen wir kurz vor dem Treffen.

Freitag´s ist auf alle Fälle Angeln angesagt - die Uhrzeit kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen, da einige ja eine weite Anreise haben und bestimmt nicht auf die Minute genau zusagen können, wann sie vor Ort sind.

&nbsp;


----------



## Meeresangler01 (5. Februar 2004)

@ FrankHB

wenn Du in der Marina Großenbrode liegst dann sind wir ja Nachbarn.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## FrankHB (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo Nachbar Thomas

Wo liegst Du denn genau?

Ich bin an Steg C. Da müsste ausser Dir noch jemand aus dem Forum in der Marina liegen.
Ich weiss aber nicht, wer das ist.

Ich habe da seit 1999 einen Liegeplatz. Dann haben wir uns bestimmt auch schon gesehen.

Ich bin der, der immer stundenlang auf dem Großenbroder See filitiert. ( Aber nicht weil ich ein stumpfes Messer habe)

@langelandklaus

Das Wunschwetter ist bestellt.

@ tiffy

Mache mir doch bitte noch ein Kreuzchen für den Sonntag.
( Kannst aber für Montag auch schon eines machen)

Frank HB:q :q


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2004)

@ FrankHB und Thomas:
DAS find ich ja nur geil.... Die Welt ist scheinbar verdammt klein geworden - und Angler-Europa rutscht hier immer näher.....


----------



## Meeresangler01 (5. Februar 2004)

@ FrankHB

Ich liege auch an Steg C. Wenn Du auf den Steg kommst auf der linken Seite. Crescent Hanö mit blauer Plane. Ich bin seit Juli 03 dort. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## FrankHB (5. Februar 2004)

Danke Thomas für die Info

Dann kenne ich Dein Boot.
Ich liege am Ende vom Steg, 3. Platz .
Fahre viel mit Schnuti raus und mit der Heike und Orion.
Die Boote liegen neben mir.

Ja, dann können wir uns ja gut austauschen.

Also bis demnächst Herr Nachbar.

PS Franky, Du Bremer:

ich komme auch aus Bremen und habe früher immer im Yachthafen Hasenbüren gelegen, aber die Fische waren alle voller Klöckner-Staub.
Habe die Umlegung an die Ostsee nicht bereut.

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## Tiffy (6. Februar 2004)

Moin FankHB,

ich mach Dir gerne für Sonntag ein Kreuzchen. Wenn du mir noch sagst in welcher Tabelle ?


----------



## FrankHB (6. Februar 2004)

Moin Tiffy

*Angeltage* 


Danke#h


----------



## Tiffy (6. Februar 2004)

Alles klar Frank. Werd ich gegen Mittag aktualisieren. Das kann ich nur Zuhause und jetzt bin ich auf Arbeit #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Februar 2004)

Son Schiet!
Das Vaterland schlägt mal wieder zu. Ich muß leider vorsorglich
erst mal absagen. Da noch niemand bei mir reingemeldet hat, wohl nicht so ein großes Problem.
Wenn ich es doch noch hinkriege, werde ich natürlich kommen. Aus der Planung muß ich mich leider erst mal abmelden. Klaus und Tiffy: Wenn schon Unkosten entstanden sind - Ehrensache....


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Februar 2004)

Möööönsch Hans, mach keinen Quatsch ! - Aber Beruf geht nun mal vor. Wir hoffen nätürlich, daß es doch noch klappt mit&nbsp;Deinem Termin in Großenbrode.

Unkosten sind bis jetzt, soweit ich weiß, noch nicht entstanden.


----------



## Tiffy (8. Februar 2004)

Doch Unkosten sind entstanden 

Eine Pulle Bier für Klaus und eine für mich. Den Rest des Kastens für dich Dolfin. Schon Schei++e wenn man sich so drauf einstellt und dann wird dat nix !

Ich hoffe aber mal das du noch irgendwie tausche3n kannst oder sonst wie hinbiegen kannst das du kommst Dolfin #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Februar 2004)

Jau Tiffy, hast recht - ein Pülleken Bier für uns beide müßte eigentlich schon drin sein - aber wenn dann ein bitte ein Früh Kölsch !!#g

Da wird Hans aber Probleme haben, diese Marke zu besorgen :q :q :q


----------



## Ringelwurm (8. Februar 2004)

*Bootstreffen?*

Servus Leute,
Ich hab mich grad mal hier im Forum angemeldet.
Also stell ich mich kurz vor:
Bin Bj. 68 komme aus Nürnberg, hab ein kleines Shetland (460)
und bin Heuer nach Ostern wieder auf Fehmarn zum Angeln.

Ich hab da was wegen Bootstreffen gelesen, wann und wo genau findet das jetzt statt. Vieleicht bin ich ja gerade rechtzeitig oben.
Wäre schön wenn jemand die Zeit und den Ort nochmal genau Posten kann, ansonsten sieht man sich auf´m Wasser.
Grüße Roland (Ringelwurm)


----------



## Tiffy (9. Februar 2004)

Moin Ringelwurm,

Klick mal an


----------



## Ringelwurm (9. Februar 2004)

Jo, Danke
Ohne Navi und Echolot bin ich Blind wie Maulwurf, habs gefunden.
Gruße Ringelwurm (Roland)
Ps: Könnte klappen mit dem Termin


----------



## BTC Wolfgang (11. Februar 2004)

*BTC Wolfgang*

wer ist der iniziator des treffens? habe einige wichtige infos für alle teilnehmer.

auf eingutes gelingen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang,

&nbsp;

Tiffy und ich sind die Initiatoren. Welche Info´s hast Du ?

&nbsp;

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Februar 2004)

So liebe Boardies, es gibt neue Informationen:

Ich habe gerade mit Wolfgang Otto vom BTChttp://www.btc-grossenbrode.de/index.html&nbsp;telefoniert. Er hatte ja schon gesagt, dass er uns bei unserem Treffen organisatorisch unterstützen möchte.

Er hat auch noch weitere günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für Selbstversorger

Im oder am BTC stehen 8 Doppelzimmer zur Verfügung - Zimmerpreis € 20.-

Z. Zt. wird dort noch eine Gemeinschaftsküche installiert, die aber zu unserem Treffen fertiggestellt sein wird.

Falls an den Zimmern jemand Interesse hat, bitte bei Tiffy oder aber bei mir melden !

Samstag´s würde Wolfgang eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf seinem großen Boot für bis zu 3 Personen anbieten. Trolling, Pilken oder aber Naturköderangeln, ganz wie es gewünscht wird.

Die Preise für Slippen und Liegeplatz hat er auch schon mit dem Hafenmeister ausgemacht.

Diese betragen einheitlich für alle 3 Veranstaltungstage € 10.- pro Boot !

D.h. wer will oder muß, kann sein Boot 3 mal rein und raus slippen für 10 Euro´s , 

oder aber sein Boot die 3 Tage im Wasser lassen - auch für 10 Euro´s !

Stellplätze für die jenigen, die Slippen wollen, sind am BTC vorhanden.

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## angelloenne (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo BTC Wolfgang
 willkommen on board-wir sehen uns samstag


----------



## Tiffy (12. Februar 2004)

Moin Wolfgang,

herzlich Willkommen im Board #h

@ Klaus,

werd die Infos heut Abend mit auf die Infoseite bringen. War seit Gestern um 5.00Uhr unterwegs und sitzte eben erst wieder vorm Firmenrechner #h


----------



## FrankHB (21. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin

War mal heute im Hafen BTC Großenbrode.

Tolles Wetter - hier mal ein Bild als Vorgeschmack.

Bis zum Treffen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frank,

&nbsp;

Du kannst ruhig noch ein paar Bilder aus Großenbrode hier reinsetzen, dass steigert die Vorfreude , ich denke bei allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2004)

@ Tiffy

ich habe gerade noch mit einem Bekannten (Michael) gesprochen, er wird mit mir zusammen zum AB-Bootsanglertreffen kommen und natürlich mit auf meinem Boot angeln.
Bitte die HP entsprechend zu aktuallisieren.

Ich habe im Hotel Haus am Wind für die ganze Truppe gebucht.
Der Zimmerpreis ist € 30.-/Person im Erdgeschoss und € 35.-/Person im Obergeschoss (Doppelzimmerpreis)

Bei Einzelzimmerbelegung erhöht sich der Preis um € 5.-

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tiffy (6. März 2004)

Alles klar Klaus. HP ist aktualisiert #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. März 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

da es nur noch knapp 6 Wochen bis Großenbrode sind, habe ich gerade mal die HP vom Bootsanglertreffen nachgeschaut.

Es sind bei dem jetztigem Teilnehmerstand noch 5 Angelplätze auf den Booten zu vergeben.
Falls sich der ein oder andere noch entschließen sollte, an dem Treffen teilzunehmen, sollte er sich möglichst kurzfristig bei mir anmelden.
Desweiteren könnte ich dann auch noch andere Details wie Abendessen u.s.w. klären.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (14. März 2004)

Moin Langelandklaus,

bekommst Du eigentlich schon Geld fürs Hotel? Ich weiss ja nicht ob Du da eine Absicherung brauchst. Wenn ja dann musst Du bescheid sagen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Cyberfish (18. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Bin heute auf dieses Posting gestoßen. Und auch noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum. Ich hätte ziemliche Lust mitzumachen.
Ich bin seit letztem Jahr öfter mit Boot in der Fl-Förde und im südl. DK unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich kein eigenes Boot aber einen guten Bekannten mit Boot in FL. Muß das noch klären ob der mit will/kann und ob mit seinem Boot. Wenn der nicht kann, bräuchte ich 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Am liebsten würde ich mal auf'm Trolling-Boot fahren, denn bisher habe ich das noch nicht gemacht. Also bin daher auf diesem Gebiet praktisch ein Newbee was Gerät usw... angeht.
Ich hoffe, das klappt noch so oder so. Ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Treffen.
Erstmal Grüße und Mast-und Schottbruch an die Käpt'ns
Cyb


----------



## Jungmefoangler (19. März 2004)

so , hab mal die bahnverbindungen angeguckt .
am freitag fährt n zug ,wäre dann gegen 17.30 da ...
oder kommt wer gegen 14.30 an hh vorbei ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. März 2004)

@ cyberfish

Ob mit oder ohne Boot jeder ist beim AB-Bootsanglertreffen herzlich willkommen !!

@ jungmefoangler

Es kommr sicher jemand Freitag Mittag an HH vorbei, warte mal ab.


----------



## Haiopai (19. März 2004)

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie ich mich ärgere, das ich nicht dabei sein kann.:e :e :e :c :c #q #q #q ... ich bin im Urlaub, na toll.


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. März 2004)

Tja haiopai,

da werde wir Dir mal mit nem schönen Bericht und ner Menge tollen Foto´s ne richtig laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Nase machen !!:q:q:q

Aber Spass bei Seite - vielleicht kann man sich ja mal so treffen oder aber wirklich so ein Treffen, wenn es gut ankommt, nochmal im Herbst wiederholen.#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. März 2004)

Es sind jetzt noch 5 Wochen bis zum AB-Bootsanglertreffen - hoffentlich haben wir dann nicht so einen Wind wie dieses Wochenende ;+ 

Ich habe nochmal mit Fr. Markquardt von Hotel am Wind telefoniert und nach einen Einfriermöglichkeit für die ggf. gefangenen Fische gefragt. 

Sie hat mich darauf gefragt, wieviel Fische wir denn fangen wollten - uns steht nämlich für dieses Wochenende der begehbare Tiefkühlraum im Hotel zur Verfügung:m


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. März 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Trollingfischer, wir haben doch einen 38 Tonner Kühltransporter gebucht   der Tiefhühlraum ist einfach zu klein :q  :q


----------



## Hayabusa (29. März 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@langelandsklaus   ich werde wohl doch schon am donnerstag abend anreisen, kannst du mal schauen ob du mein zimmer auch schon von donnerstag auf freitag buchen kannst, rest der tage bleibt natürlich wie gehabt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. März 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ hayabusa 

Zimmer wird entsprechend geändert und gebucht. Dann können wir ja Donnerstag Abend schon mal  #g  #g  #g 

@ alle anderen Teilnehmer

bitte teilt mir per PM Eure Handynummern mit. Ich werde dann eine Liste erstellen und diese dann komplett an Euch zurück PMÄERRN , damit wir uns bei Bedarf vor dem Treffen noch mal kurzschließen können oder aber ggf. beim Treffen auf dem Wasser !!


----------



## Hayabusa (30. März 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ langelandsklaus  super, vielen dank. dann stellt das bier schonmal kalt


----------



## Ringelwurm (30. März 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo ihr Bootsangler,
Ich bin leider schon 2 Wochen vor dem Bootsanglertreffen auf Fehmarn, und muß am Fr.den 23. Abends oder am Sa. den 24. schon wieder heimwärts slippen.
Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr den am Fr.den 23. mit den Booten los? dann könnt ich von Burgstaaken aus rüberkommen, oder kennt ihr schon die ungefähre Position wo ihr angeln wollt?, dann könnt ma sich aufm Wasser kurz treffen, oder...........?
Gruß Roland


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. März 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Roland,

schick mir doch einfach Deine Mobilrufnummer per PM, dann können wir uns, wenn der Termin naht, unterhalten. Ich werde Donnerstags gegen Mittag in Grossenbrode aufschlagen.
Angelplätze kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen, da das leider immer sehr windabhängig ist.


----------



## guifri (2. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo,

wann erfolgt denn eigentlich die Zuteilung der Nichtbootsbesitzer?

Ich halt´s schon wieder nicht aus ;-)


----------



## Tiffy (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin zusammen #h,

bin wieder da aus USA. Die Infopage habe ich bereits aktualisiert und die Zuteilung der Boote erfolgt in Kürze.

Wer noch Interesse hat sollte sich in kurzfristig melden  #4 

Macht doch mal bitte Vorschläge für die Abfahrzeiten zum Angeln an den einzelnen Tagen. Früh, Früher, Später.... Wie wirds gewünscht ??

Bis denn und schönen Sonntag #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Tiffy!
Was ist denn mit Steve 71 passiert, finde ihn nicht mehr auf Deine Infopage.
Habe ich da etwas verpaßt?
Zu den Abfahrzeiten würde ich 9Uhr vorschlagen, sonst wird der Tag zu lange, aber das kann man ja immer noch kurzfristig vor Ort klären.


----------



## guifri (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

hallo,

abfahrtszeiten??? also mir wäre alles recht, würde nur gerne am nachmittag irgendwann wahrscheinlich wieder im hafen einlaufen wollen (zumindest an einem der beiden tage), da meine familie dabei ist und ich so ein paar stündchen da auch noch aufbringen möchte....


----------



## guifri (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@tiffy

ich warte schon gespannt auf den usa-bericht...

will ja in den nächsten jahren unbedingt auch mal dahin, da ich davon ausgehe, dass man angeln und familie da sehr gut verbinden kann...


----------



## Tiffy (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Udo,

Steve71 musste leider absagen.Wurmt ihn sehr, aber wat nich geht dat geht nicht.

@ guifri,

Ein ausführlicher Bericht ist in Arbeit. Dauert nur noch ein wenig da ich erst mal alles sortieren muss. Aber es ist wie du es annimmst. Family und Angeln bekommt man dort perfekt unter einen Hut. Deshalb fahr ich auch bestimmt noch mal hin  #h


----------



## guifri (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

jaja, ich warte.... :c 

bei deinem neuen avatar wird man auch gar kein bisschen überhaupt nicht neugierig #y


----------



## Lachsy (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich warte auch auf den bericht  #v 
und ob das üben in den usa für das bootsanglertreff was gebracht hat 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (4. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich beeil mich ja


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Da das Hotel Haus am Wind  kein Abendessen anbietet, wollte ich mal nachfragen, wer von den Teilnehmern beim AB Bootsanglertreffen in Großenbrode an einem gemeinsamen Abendessen intressiert ist (vielleicht Buffeitform). Dann müßte ich nämlich etwas im Bistro organisieren.

In 2 1/2 Wochen ist es ja schon so weit !!! #v  #v  #v  

Nun mal los mit Eurer Meinung ! #4


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hier noch ein Appetithäppchen einer Mefo (11,0 Kg), gefangen Ende Februar bei Großenbrode


----------



## Hayabusa (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

wäre für ein gemeinsames abendessen


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich auch und dabei klönen und  #g


----------



## ralle (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Wie kein Abendessen ??

Ich bin ja auch fürs gemeinsame essen . Ist das Bistro im Hotel ?  Aber ich habe ja Frau und Kind bei und die müßten ja abends was essen.  Und wegen der kleinen nicht so spät.


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ralle, das Bistro ist ca. 200 Meter von unserem Hotel entfernt.


----------



## Tiffy (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Wir sind mit zwei Personen beim Abendessen dabei #h


----------



## guifri (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich muss meine frau mal fragen, ob sie mit einer horde wilder und nach fisch stinkender angler am tisch sitzen will ;-)

bei uns wär´s dann auch nicht so spät wegen des ganz kleinen (dann 4 1/2 monate)


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@guifri

Hast Du denn schon eine Unterkunft ???


----------



## guifri (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Jaa, ein schnuckliges kleines Häuschen

http://www.ostseehaus-grobro.de/Kontakte/kontakte.html


----------



## guifri (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Wir reisen auf jeden Fall donnerstags schon an. Unseren Großen nehmen wir dann für 2 Tage aus der Schule.

Wenn für ihn an einem der beiden Tage noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Boot frei wäre, wäre das auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Unseren Großen nehmen wir dann für 2 Tage aus der Schule.
> 
> Wenn für ihn an einem der beiden Tage noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Boot frei wäre, wäre das auch nicht schlecht...



Geht das denn so einfach  - aus der Schule nehmen. Wenn ich das mit unserer Großen bei den hiesigen Lehrern machen möchte, stehen die alle quer im Stall ! #t 
Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Deinen Jungen wird sich bestimmt finden.
Den werden wir dann auch für unser Hobby begeistern, dann hast Du zu Haus einen Fürsprecher mehr !  

@ alle Teilnehmer

falls Ihr noch nicht auf Tiffy´s aktuallsierte HP für das Bootsanglertreffen geschaut habt - es gibt in Großenbrode 2 Sportboothäfen !!
Wir Treffen uns im Hafen "Am Kai"

Die Mobilrufnummern werde ich morgen per PM an Euch verschicken !


----------



## guifri (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

hi klaus,

der große wird im mai 9 und war letztes jahr schon mehrfach mit mir angeln. teilweise verliert er schnell die lust, aber wenn´s beißt ist er dabei...

mit der schule geht das, wir haben einen ganz guten draht zu seiner lehrerin. und wenn ich sehe, was die nicht-deutschen kinder aus kulturellen gründen immer so für abwesenheitsgründe haben (hochzeiten, bayram, heimaturlaub etc.), habe ich auch kein schlechtes gewissen, unserem sohn wegen 2-tägiger praktischer heimatkunde ;-) 
ferien zu gewähren...


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Habe gerade eine mail vom "Hotel am Wind " erhalten.

Sehr geehrter Herr Hepe,

vor einigen Tagen hat ein Herr Thomas  angerufen und hat eine Buchung verlängert. Kann es sein, daß bei den Anglern die Sie bei mir eingebucht haben dieser Herr Thomas dabei ist? Wenn ja, unter welchem Bootsnamen/Nicknamen wurde er gebucht? Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß aus Großenbrode

Marte Marquardt
(Hotel Am Wind - Am Kai 11 - 23775 Großenbrode)

Wer ist der Herr Thomas ?  #t Ich benötige den Nicknamen !!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi, hat sich Ralle zu eurem Treffen angemeldet? Der heist nemlich Ralf Thomas.


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Jeep und Danke - Ralle hatte sich auch angemeldet !!


----------



## Lachsy (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi langelandsklaus,
Winni und co , sind auch für ein gemeinsames Abendessen (4 personen)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Abendbrot??
Selbstverständlich! Etwas Warmes brauch der Mensch und in Gesellschaft schmeckt es immer am Besten  #g


----------



## FrankHB (7. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin

Habe auch Hunger.
Weiss zwar nicht welches Bistro Du meinst, aber das dürfte ja nicht das Problem sein.

Zur Info - es gibt 4 Häfen in Großenbrode.
Wenn jemand nach dem Weg fragen muss, das ist genau der Hafen neben dem Rettungskreuzer, den kennt jeder.

Da ich sehe, dass einige mit Familie und Kindern anreisen noch ein Tip: wenn der Papa am fischen ist, ist das Meerwasseraquarium in Burg auf Fehmarn als Ausflug zu empfehlen.

Und wenn jemand vorher kommt und mit mir raus möchte, kein Problem - Tel. Nr. habt ihr ja - ich bin sowieso draussen, wenn das Wetter passt.  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Meeresangler01 (8. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin,

Abendessen ist sehr gut, ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ralle (8. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Klaro bin auch mit 2 Personen dabei !!  Unsere Kleine (2Jahre) zählen wir mal nicht mit !!


----------



## guifri (8. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

das wird ja ein richtiger familienausflug...und ich dachte schon, ich wär der einzige, bei dem die familie mitmuss, damit ich angeln kann ;-)


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich komme auch mit Frau und dem Junior.

Die beiden haben sich auch schon für die Zeit viel vorgenommen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Ihr Bootsangler !

Ich habe heute noch ein bisschen rumtelefoniert bezüglich unseres Bootsanglertreffens in 14 Tagen.

Für die Übernachtungsgäste im Hotel Haus am Wind besteht die Möglichkeit sich nach dem Frühstück noch Lunchpakete für den Angeltag zu machen.

Für Freitag den 23.04.04 und Samstag den 24.04.04 habe ich im Bistro "Am Kaiende" für ein gemeinsammes Abendessen 20 Plätze reservieren lassen.
Dort kann entweder jeder das bestellen, was er möchte, oder aber wir bestellen Essen vor. Z.B. Gulasch mit Nudeln oder aber Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat für € 9.- - €10.-.
Dafür muß ich aber das Essen eine Woche vorher bestellen !!
Anschließend können wir ja dann bei einem  #g zusammensitzen und klönen. #v 

Für diejenigen, die Donnerstag´s schon anreisen - das Bistro macht erst Freitag´s auf !

Das BTC (Wolfgang Otto) wird sein Geschäft auch geöffnet haben, falls sich jemand noch mit Angelkram eindecken will/muß.  

Hier gibt es mehr Informationen zum Treffpunkt/Hafen

bis dann

Gruß
Klaus #h


----------



## guifri (10. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

wer ist denn donnerstags schon alles da?


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So weit ich informiert bin reisen donnerstag´s

Trollingfischer, Hayabusa, Ralle und Ich an.


----------



## ralle (10. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich bin schon da !!
Komme so gegen Mittag.


Wann weiß man eigentlich wer mit wem fährt und wann und wie usw. ?
So könnte man sich vieleicht noch mal kurzschließen.
Es ist ja nicht mehr lange hin.


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Habt Ihr denn schon Wünsche, wer mit wem fahren will ?? Dann könnt Ihr die ja mal hier äußern. #4 

Je nach Wetterlage werde ich am Donnerstag Nachmittag mein Boot zu Wasser lassen und dann mit der Family erst einmal die Jungfernfahrt bestreiten - ich denke so ne Stunde bis 2 Stunden. Anschließend kann es dann von mir aus nochmal zum Angeln (Pilken) rausgehen - wie gesagt ist aber alles wetterabhängig.


----------



## guifri (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@klaus

ich würde mich freuen, mit dir fahren zu können...

ob´s donnerstags schon klappen würde, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ja guifri, 
jetzt wo Du Dein Bild eingestellt hast, kannst Du als Maat bei mit mitfahren !:q  :q  :q 
Wenn Du Lust hast, dann schick mir mal Deine Rufnummer von zu Hause per PM, dann können wir uns ja mal persönlich sprechen.


----------



## guifri (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ya, sir, capt´n,sir,

habe ich prompt erledigt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Das ging ja flott - so soll es sein ! :q  #6 

Wie Du siehst habe ich auch gerade meine Fratze hier reingestellt.


----------



## guifri (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

macht nix, ich fahr trotzdem mit *lol*

war nur spaß, aber ist schon gut, wenn man das "gesicht" vorher mal sieht ;-)


----------



## Tiffy (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Welches Gesicht denn ?  :q:q:q


----------



## winni (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich dachte guifri fängt als smutje bei dir an langelandsklaus ?

Jetzt weis ich endlich wie Düsseldorfer und Gummersbacher ausehn  

mfg Winni


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Tiffy, Du hast doch Dein Avantar auch nicht ohne Grund geändert - oder ???


----------



## Tiffy (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich möchte mal ne Zeit nach Steuerbord gucken :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na Tiffy, wenn Du nach Backbord schaust, dann sieht das aber auch nicht viel anders aus!!! :q  :q


----------



## Tiffy (11. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Nö das ist mein Bruder. Sieht fast genau so aus wie ich, nur andersrum. 

Mit dem geh ich gerne Angeln da macht das Drillen soviel Spaß :z


----------



## ralle (12. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Mir ist Wurscht mit wem ich fahre .  ABler sind doch alles prima Kerle !!

Würde gerne da mitfahren wo man pilkern/twistern kann !

Vieleicht Frank HB oder Udo. 
Aber es wäre nicht schlecht wenn die Organisatoren oder die Bootseigentümer des Treffens mal ne Ansage machen wer mit wem.  So könnte man sich doch viel besser absprechen was mitzubringen ist und was nicht usw.
Also ran und macht mal einen Plan 

Frage zur Rettungsweste -- reicht da ein Floatinganzug mit intergrierter Schwimmweste auch?


----------



## langelandsklaus (12. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

An alle Teilnehmer: Ihr habt Post !

Ich werde sicher einen Tag mit Trolling und den anderen Tag Pilken verbringen.

Mit der Aufteilung denke ich, wird Tiffy was zu schreiben #4


----------



## Tiffy (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Floating mit Zertifikat sollte reichen Ralle.

Post ist angekommen Klaus. Bei mir stimmt auch alles soweit. 

Zur Bootsaufteilung:

Sollen wir wirklich einteilen ?? Das findet sich doch recht zügig wenn wir vor Ort sind. Falls jedoch ne Einteilung gemacht werden soll dann werd ich das machen. Aber hinterher meckern zählt nicht 

Wer Pilken/Naturköderangeln möchte der sollte sich die entsprechende Rute / Rolle und die Köder mitbringen. Fürs Trolling sind die Trollingboote ausgerüstet. D.h. alle Ruten/Rollen und Köder sind an Bord.


----------



## angelloenne (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Klaus, danke für deinen Anruf, bei mir wird noch mein Maat Thomas mitfahren, werde dadurch auch erst Freitagabend ca. 18:00 - 19:00 vor Ort sein und Mefoangler (Jan) in Hamburg einsammeln.


----------



## quicksilver540 (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin ,würde gern auch beim Treffen vorbeischaun.Würde gern einen Tag mit jemandem zu schleppen rausfahren,da mir leider noch ein paar Erfahrungen dabei fehlen.Den anderen Tag Könnte ich gern jemanden bei mir mitnehmen zum Lghtpilken.bin ab Freitagabend da.


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ quicksilver 540

Kannst gerne machen. Wie sieht´s bei Dir mit Übernachtung / gemeinsammes Abendessen aus ?? Benötige kurze Info !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## quicksilver540 (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi Langelandklaus,ich bin camper auf dem campingplatz gegenüber (Seekamp).Mein Boot liegt seit letzter Woche an der Boje.Gegen ein geminsames Essen habe ich überhaupt nicht einzuwenden,zwecks erfahrungsaustausch.ach übrigens habe ich  versucht Bilder  vom Boot reinzustellen,hat leider nicht geklappt ,waren zu gross.Wegen der Trollingbar ,weisst?


----------



## Lachsy (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@quicksilver540
schick mit mal die bilder per mail , ich mache sie dir kleiner! 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hier ist das Boot von Quicksilver 540

Tiffy bitte HP aktuallisieren !


----------



## Tiffy (14. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Jupp, mach ich heute Mittag Klaus. Ersma Arbeiten 

Schön dass Du dabei bist quicksilver540#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Michael

schön dass Du Jan mitbringst !


----------



## Tiffy (14. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So fertig. Guckt mal nach ob es so stimmt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Tiffy, haste juuuuuuuuut gemacht !


----------



## guifri (14. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

dat quicksilver 540 muss ich mir ansehen...

so was in der preisklasse such ick ja ooch, wa


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ja guifri, das Boot hat, so wie es aussieht, ein tierisch hohes Freibord - ist natürlich auch ein Sicherheitsaspekt, gerade für Deinen Junior.


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So heute Abend werde ich Essen bestellen und zwar wie folgt:
Sa.  Quicksilver 540  2 x
Fr. & Sa. Ralle 2 x
Fr. & Sa. Guifri 3 x
Fr. & Sa. angelloenne 2 x
Fr.  Meeresangler 01 1x
Fr. & Sa. Lachsy 4 x
Fr. & Sa. Frank HB 1 x
Fr. & Sa. Hayabusa 1 x
Fr. & Sa. Udo Mundt 1 x
Sa.   Hornhechteutin 1 x 
Fr. & Sa. Tiffy 2 x
Fr. & Sa. Langelandsklaus 3 x
Sa. Wildbootsmann 1 x 
Sa. pg3 1x
Trollingfischer 3 x ???? entscheidet sich heute Abend
Fr. & Sa. Jungmefoangler 1 x


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich schon wieder !

Kleine Programmänderung in Sachen Essen:

Habe gerade mit Herrn Wulf vom Bistro gesprochen und Essen bestellt.
Da er Samstag Abend schon eine Feier hat und es für Ihn nur schwer möglich ist für 2 größere Gruppen 2 verschiedene Gerichte zu kochen (Küche wohl zu klein) werden wir Freitag Abend Krustenbraten mit Bratkartoffeln  und Krautsalat - Samstag dann das Gulasch mit Spätzle und Gurken essen
Der Preis pro Essen ist € 9,90

Dafür gibt es an beiden Tagen reichlich Essen bis zum Abwinken - oder mit anderen Worten: Satt ? was ist das ? entweder ich habe Hunger oder mir ist schlecht !   :q 

Ich hoffe, dass ich das jetzt richtig entschieden habe. #t


----------



## Tiffy (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Joh haste prima gemacht Klaus #6


----------



## Hayabusa (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

sauber .... und ich kann eine menge verdrücken .....


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Achso, habe ich vergessen. Abendessen Fr. & Sa. jeweils so gegen 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> sauber .... und ich kann eine menge verdrücken .....



 :q dann bist du der offizelle Resteverdrücker  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## angelloenne (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Klaus , wir sind zu dritt, mein Maat Thomas Leichmatrose Jan und ich Skipper, also  drei Essen Fr.u.Sa.
Ich kenne die Portionen, die Dieter auf den Tisch bringt,Essen bis zum ........ na, ihr wißt schon,mehr als SATT geht nicht und der Preis ist voll i.O.


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Michael

Ich habe Dich doch mit 2 Personen und Jungmefoangler mit einer Person eingeplant. #4


----------



## Mirco (16. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ all,

hab Tiffy und Langelandsklaus bereits informiert.

Das Boot von Trollingfischer samt Besatzung Jan, Jochen & Mirco müssen die Teilnahme LEIDER absagen.

Es ist wirklich ärgerlich, aber leider nicht zu ändern.

Wir wünschen Euch allen jedenfalls gutes Wetter und einen guten Fang!

Viel Spaß werdet Ihr sicherlich sowieso haben ;-)

Dann hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Treffen


----------



## guifri (16. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@mirco

schade, schade...dass aber gleich die ganze besatzung nicht kann )-:

@rest

wie sieht es mit schwimmwesten aus? ich habe keine und wenn für einen tag mein 9-jähriger mitfahren könnte, er hat auch keine...

kann uns einer aushelfen? falls nicht, sagt mir mal, was ich anschaffen sollte...

obwohl ich das ehrlich gesagt lieber erst nächstes jahr tun würde, wenn ich mir selber ein boot zulege ...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

moin !
danke schonmal an michael und klaus 
wird bestimmt lustig  #h 
bis nächstes wochenende  #v


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ all
Guido hat es schon mal aufgegriffen - Thema Schwimmwesten

Hier solltet Ihr mal posten wieviel Schwimmwesten Ihr mitbringt

Ich werde 4 Automatikwesten mitbringen - vielleicht bekomme ich auch noch 2 dazu !

Angelausrüstung Pilken/Naturköderangeln:

Eine Bitte an die Mitfahrer, leert nicht Euren Keller und bringt alles mit was Ihr Ausrüstung habt !
Eine Pilkrute pro Person sollte reichen - wenn Ihr eine 2. als Ersatz mitnehmen wollt dann ist das auch oK - wenn diese dann unter Deck oder aber im Auto/Hotel bleibt.
Angeltaschen mit Ködern und sonstigem Equipment gehören natürlich auch mit an Board - wenn es geht aber bitte nicht diese riesigen Gerätekästen.
Denkt daran, auch ein 7 Meter Boot ist ist schnell "zugebaut" und dann kann man sich nicht mehr richtig bewegen - das Ganze hat natürlich auch mit der Sicherheit an Bord zu tun ! Ich bitte da um Verständnis.  

Ja dann müssen nur noch das Wetter und die Fische mitspielen.

PS: Franky und Leguan haben sich heute auch noch zum Treffen angemeldet. #6


----------



## Lachsy (16. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@langelandklaus
winni kommt mit 4 personen, und davon hat jede eine rettungsweste

mfg lachsy


----------



## Udo Mundt (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Schönes Ding von Franky und Leguan 8!  #6 
Bringe 2 Automatikwesten und eine Feststoffweste mit, selber trage ich einen Floatinganzug.
Unser MS hat sich bei mir gemeldet, also erstmal einen Platz bei mir reservieren.
Letzte Feinabstimmung vor Ort.
Möchte auf alle Fälle ein bis zwei Trollingtage mit einplanen, Ausrüstung wird mitgebracht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Udo,

wer ist denn MS ?? Braucht MS noch Hoel und Abendessen ???
Dann bitte kurze Info  #4


----------



## Tiffy (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Aber Klaus....

mönsch du kenst unseren M_S nicht ?? Junge Junge da musse aber einen für ausgeben  M_S = Meeresangler Schwerin. 

Freut mich das M_S, Franky und leguan dabei sind. Jörg poste doch mal on du ein Zimmerlein oder Nahrug brauchst.

Genauso traurig bin ich aber auch das es mit Trollingfischer Mirco und Besatzung nicht geklappt hat. Schade Männers, beim nächsten Mal seit Ihr dabei #h.

Die Infopage habe ich aktualisiert. Guckt doch bitte alle mal nach ob alles stimmt. Die Bootsbesitzer bitte ich mir mal ihre Besatzung zu melden falls es auf der Infopage nicht richtig ist. 

Freie Plätze an Board bitte melden ! Alle freien Plätze sind soweit verplant. Ich werde heut Abend mal die Angler ohne Boot auf die freien Boote verteilen. Nur damit auch alle mit aufs Wasser kommen. Die Plätze können ja vor Ort noch getauscht werden, falls gewünscht.

So denn, schaltet den Wind aus und bestellt Sonne fürs nächste WE #h


----------



## leguan8 (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi,

wie es Klaus ja schon angekündigt hat sind wir auch noch dabei. Ich bringe 3 Feststoffwesten mit und Frnck und ich haben jeweils eine Automatikweste.

Ausrüstung:
Pilken und Naturköder. Ich bringe auch meine Trollling sachen mit und hoffe das jemand da ist und sich etwas Zeit nimmt um mir das Trollingfischen zu zeigen. Ich habe es noch nie gemacht.

Ich freue mich schon!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

moin zusammen,
Winni und sein Maat Herbert sind schon heute morgen los nach laboe zum Antesten  Ich fahre Donnerstag nacht mit Markus nach.  Mal abwarten was er berichtet .

mfg lachsy


----------



## ralle (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Man sieht die Sache kommt näher !!  Das Wetter wird besser !! Ich werde am WE mal mei Zeugs zusammensuchen.
Kleine Ausrüstung ist doch wohl klar - wir sind doch nur auf der Ostsee.

Freue mich schon richtig drauf !!


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Jau Tiffy, wie konnte ich nur......Asche auf mein Haupt !  

Bin im Moment ein bisschen überfischt - war heute zu einer Bootshochzeit in Hannover, damit ich kommendes WE nicht Rudern muß  

Vor der Trauung - ob das wohl alles passt ?







während der Trauung....






nach der Trauung






So das nächste WE kann kommen


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> .......Ich bringe auch meine Trollling sachen mit und hoffe das jemand da ist und sich etwas Zeit nimmt um mir das Trollingfischen zu zeigen. Ich habe es noch nie gemacht.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon!!!!!



Ich auch nicht Björn - bin auch blutiger Anfänger, habe aber viel darüber gelesen - mal schauen, ob ich die Theorie in die Praxis umsetzen kann  
Ich bringe noch den Film "Trolling in Skandinavien" mit. Den können wir uns ja alle zusammen beim #g reiziehen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin moin!
Ja, ich plane zu kommen kann aber noch nichts genaues sagen. Wenn ich komme dann eher nur für den Samstag und ich würde Abends wieder nach Hause fahren. Mal sehen. Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich mehr weis. Zum essen würde ich allerdings noch bleiben fällt mir grade ein.


----------



## Tiffy (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Alls klar Jörg. Sieh mal zu das du irgendwo ein Bettchen findest. Dann können wir mal wieder einen Trinken. Macht immer soviel Spaß mit Dir  #h

Klaus das sieht ja schon supi aus. Nur irgendwas fehlt da doch noch...... Och joh Mönsch... Wo is denn der Prob ??? So musste immer noch rudern 

Hab heute mal ein bisschen weiter gebastelt an unserem Bötchen. Es wird.... Morgen noch mal und dann kann es losgehen... :z


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Tiffy

Der Prop war noch nicht fertig - ist noch beim Schreiner und muß noch geschnitzt werden. Ist doch so viel schönes Holz auf´n Boot, da dachte ich, machste den Prop auch aus Teak !


----------



## Tiffy (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Genau Klaus, mach mal einen aus Teak. Da kannste dann lustige Figuren mit einschnitzen und auch mal mit nem Anspitzer bei wenn du die Schraube mal in Sand gehauen hast. Und für jede Meerforelle kommt ne schöne Kerbe rein  :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Tiffy,
jeep, geeeeeeenau so hatte ich es vor !
Sehe schon, wir werden eine Menge Spass auf dem Treffen haben  :q  :q  :q


----------



## ralle (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Mal ne Frage falls wir was fangen sollten wo können wir denn dann unsere Filets einfrieren ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nochmal mit Fr. Markquardt von Hotel am Wind telefoniert und nach einen Einfriermöglichkeit für die ggf. gefangenen Fische gefragt.
> 
> Sie hat mich darauf gefragt, wieviel Fische wir denn fangen wollten - uns steht nämlich für dieses Wochenende der begehbare Tiefkühlraum im Hotel zur Verfügung:m



@ Ralle

meinst Du, dass das für unsere Truppe reicht ?? - oder soll ich noch einen Tiefkühl LKW ordern ??


----------



## ralle (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Den LKW würde ich noch warmhalten  

Wenn wir erstmal zuschlagen -- ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Franky (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Möööönsch Klaus - das sieht ja verdammt fein aus!!! :m
Björn und ich werden Montag rauffahren um ein wenig zu basteln und die Maschine zu klaren... Ich hoffe, dass uns das irgendwie gelingt...  Sonst muss Tiffy doch noch gegentreten... (Insider! :q)
Teakprop wäre bestimmt klasse, aber  nur, wenn Du die Riemen aus VA nimmst!!!! :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo,

kann hier mal jemand einen link für das Seewetter reinstellen !!

Habe nur gerade das hier gefunden:

Trend für die Ostsee:

bis Montag Abend: Ost bis Südost 4 bis 5, Skagerrak 5 bis 6.

für Dienstag: Ostteil Südost 4 bis 5, sonst West bis Nordwest 4 bis 5.

für Mittwoch: südliche Winde 3 bis 4.

... die Boardies sind unterwegs - der Trend geht nach oben ! #6


----------



## Franky (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hmm... Einmal Großenbrode direkt via Wetter-online
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=gro%DFenbrode&LANG=de
(hat beim letzten Törn 100% gestimmt!!!)
BSH Strand Burgstaaken:
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Burgstaaken.htm


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Danke Franky ! Ist, glaube ich im Intresse aller Teilnehmer die Wetterdaten abrufen zu können.

hast Du vielleicht auch noch nen Link für die Fischvorhersage (Fanggebiet, Tiefe, Köder, Köderfarbe, Größe der Fische u.s.w.)


----------



## Franky (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ööööhm... :q Geht erst vor Ort nach dem inne Ostsee spucken....


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Lass am Montag Björn´s Maschine links liegen und spuck erst mal in die Ostsee !  
Deinen Bericht erwarten wir dann ohne schuldhaftes Verzögern ! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Franky (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

 Bin Multitaskingfähig...  Maschin wird im Wasser gecheckt und Probefahrt, wenn Björn vom TÜV zurück ist, ist selbstmurmelnd. Zeit fürs Orakeln wird sein!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Das wollte ich nur hören !


----------



## Lachsy (17. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

hier auch mal ein link zum seewetter
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/wetternews.htm (ist mit macromedia flash)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Danke Lachsy ! - Der link gefällt mir auch sehr gut #6


----------



## Tiffy (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So...

ich melde Einsatzbereitschaft. Hab gestern und heute mal ein bisschen gebastelt. Trollingkram rauf, Echosounder und Navi angefummelt u.s.w...

Von mir aus kanns losgehen :q


----------



## ralle (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Wenn ich so eure Boote sehe könnte ich morgen schon los !!

Und spuckt mal nicht so viel inne Ostsee - wir wollen doch die Fische lebend !!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Tiffy, sieht gut aus !!


----------



## ralle (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Dabei seit: 02.2003
Ort: Gummersbach
Alter: 2  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beiträge: 745


Hallo langelandsklaus

Darf man mit 2 Jahren eigentlich schon Boot fahren und so einen Schnauzer tragen ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Kannste mal wieder sehen: Bootfahren in Kombination mit Angeln hält halt jung ! :q Hoffentlich sehe ich nach dem Treffen nicht alt aus


----------



## quicksilver540 (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Mädels!!! Komme gerade aus Grossenbrode zurück.War mich schonmal warmangeln.
Habe vorsichtshalber im Bistro schonmal ne Bierprobe genommen-alles bestens.Wetter war dieses Wochenende super (Sonne satt,Wind um 3 aus Ost und Südost).Fische gab es auch -habe fleissig versucht zu schleppen und den einen oder anderen Dorsch rangezubbelt.Leider noch keine Mefo,aber das wird schon noch.Habe noch Rettungswesten vor Ort auch noch neKinderweste -wenn sie noch benotigt wird?
Boot rennt auch soweit ganz gut -einziger Haken -ich suche verzweifelt mein GPS ,weiss der Geier wo ich das hingemöhlt habe ,im Herbst.Ich hoffe ich finde es bis Nächstes Wochenende.
Gruss Marco


----------



## Lachsy (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

moin jungs,
Winni meldet heute fast glatte Ostsee, beim schleppen 5 Dorsche, aber keine mefo , er angelt sich schon mal warm  

@quicksilver540
schau mal im schrank im keller links  :q  :q  :q 
oder besser frag mal deine frau, den wir wissen fast alles 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na Marco, dass hört sich doch gut an !
Die Aussichten für nächste Woche sind auch nicht schlecht - 

Trend für die Ostsee:

bis Dienstag Abend: Westliche Winde 3 bis 4, Ostteil Südost 5, abnehmend 4.

für Mittwoch: Süd bis Südwest 3, Ostteil schwach umlaufend.

für Donnerstag: Südost 3, südwestdrehend, Ostteil Südwest 3 bis 4.

Mein Wunsch für nächstes WE - ölig glatte See und Sonne bis zum Anschlag #6


----------



## guifri (18. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@quicksilver

westen? hier...ich, ich...und die kinderweste für meinen jungen...

ich sach schon mal 

bedankt

tot ziens


----------



## wildbootsman (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Jo jetzt gehts ja bald los. Das Wetter scheint ja annehmbar zu werden. Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag zusammen mit pg3 teilnehmen. Vielleicht kommt Aalthorsten auch noch einen Tag mit. Vielleicht kommen wir am Freitag abends noch vorbei. Übernachten tun wir in Altenteil in meinem Wohnwagen. Wie werden hauptsächlich pilken, da mein Schleppmotor wegen defekter Halterung leider ausgefallen ist.
Da ich mit meinem Boot aus Orth komme müssen wir sehen wo wir dann zum Angeln hinkommen.

Ich freu mich schon und hoffe noch ein bischen zu lernen.

Wetter: www.wetter.de

Wildi


----------



## guifri (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

mensch, ihr macht mich schon ganz nervös ;-)


----------



## FrankHB (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na ja...

WETTER UM 12 UHR 30 IN HEILIGENHAFEN

Westliche Ostsee: Umlaufend 2 bis 4, Schauerböen, strichweise diesig, Frühnebelfelder, See unter 1 Meter


----------



## ralle (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Brauch man da auch ne Ostseekarte oder soetwas zum Angeln - ich meine als Erlaubnisschein.  Oder was braucht man da so ?
Bin sonst immer in Dänemark zum Angeln !


----------



## Lachsy (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ralle
dein jahresfischereischein sollte reichen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## FrankHB (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ralle
dein jahresfischereischein sollte reichen

mfg Lachsy

JAHRESFISCHEREISCHEIN  #6 reicht  #w  #w  #w 

GRUSS FRANK


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Leute!
Wie es aussieht werde ich Samstag früh auch bei euch aufschlagen und mit Udo Boot fahren.  Ich freu mich schon. Entweder fahre ich dann Abends nach Hause oder ich bekomm Sonntag auch noch frei. Mal sehen.  Bin natürlich schon heftig am kratzen. 
Bis dann also. 
Wann und wo muß ich Samstag früh aufkreutzen um euch nicht zu verpassen? Ich war noch nie in Großenbrode.


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Jörg,

schön daß Du auch kommst ! Ich denke wir werden morgends so gegen 9:00 Uhr aufbrechen. Du kommst nach Großenbrode in den Hafen "Am Kai"
Ich schicke Dir gleich noch eine PM mit meiner Mobilrufnummer, vielleicht kannst Du mir ja dann auch Deine geben.

Alles weitere hier im Thread ! #4


----------



## Franky (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin... Björn und ich sind von unserer Bastelsession retour... Ergebnis: Motor läuft wieder besser (Tiffy muss nochma gegentreten! :q), Trailer wird geklart, Wetter gemischt (Regen bei Ankunft und ABfahrt, Wind solala)...
Ergebnis der Orakelei: Fisch auf 8 - 12 m - Pilker: schwarz oder Silber/Blau... :q:q:q
Gude Nacht!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Bin auch bei den letzten Vorbereitungen, mehr erfahrt Ihr vielleicht morgen ! :q


----------



## guifri (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

sch..., ich hab noch so viel zu tun...aber morgen werden die pilker schon mal wieder raus gekramt...

mittwoch noch auto tauschen, da der kinderwagen mit muss.

donnerstag aufwachen, frühstück, baby wickeln, mutti und 9-jährigen mit einpacken  und los geht´´s....


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Guidi, frag mich mal - zeitlich brennt mit ganz schön der Kittel !! Ich habe auch noch keine Angelsachen gepackt. Morgen und Übernorgen nochmal ein 18 -19 Stunden Tag - keine Zeit um die Falten aus dem Gesicht zu ziehen - bin noch in den Vorbereitungen - aber ich freue mich schon tierisch auf das AB Bootsanglertreffen !

Wir werden bestimmt alle ne menge Spass haben #v


----------



## guifri (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

genau, jammern gilt nicht... #t 

am donnerstag ist gedanklich 4 tage abzuschalten und sich auf´s wesentliche zu konzentrieren...

familie, seeluft und angeln in netter gesellschaft!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Gute Nachrichten für die Boardies, die zum Bootsanglertreff kommen.
Folgende "alte" und "neue" Partner unterstützen das Treffen:

Shimano: 
Shimano stellt den Boardies am Treffen 2 Ruten für die Verlosung zur Verfügung: BeastMaster IG 240-150. Das sind 2,40 Meter lange Inner-Guide Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 150gr. Echte Qualität.
Shimano 

Anglers TopShop: 
Auch Holger lässt sich wieder nicht lumpen und stellt für die Verlosung 10 mal 50 Rabattpunkte (1 Punkt hat den Wert eines Euros) zur Verfügung
Ausserdem gíbts einen Satz Schleppblinker von Falkfish (5 Stück, Modell "Big Catch")für die Verlosung. Dazu noch ein paar Perlmutt - Schleppblinker 
(auch im Anglers TopShop erhältlich)
Anglers TopShop 

BTC - Grossenbrode: 
Michael Otto, der Sohn, wird am Freitag vor Ort sein und den Boardies helfen, 
wo Hilfe nötig ist, Wolfgang Otto, der Vater ist Samstag und Sonntag
der Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Ausserdem wird der BTC - Grossenbrode neuer 
Partner vom Anglerboard. 
BTC - Grossenbrode 

Stickart:
Wir bieten Cäppies, Hemden, T-Shirts, Kodiaks, Fleece Jacken, Nickitücher in verschiedenen Größen und Farben an.
Dieses Jahr haben wir uns dann eine größere Stickmaschine angeschafft, auf der wir auch u.a. Kappen besticken können.
Wir besticken heute fast alle Kleidungsstücke, ob bei uns gekauft oder aber vom Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt, nach Wunsch, mit Firmenlogos, Namen, eigenen Entwürfen. Wir führen z.Zt. eine große Auswahl an Symbolen, u.a. Angelmotive, Tiermotive, u.s.w.
Auch auf dem AB Bootsanglertreffen werden wir Kleidungsstücke vor Ort nach Wünschen der Boardies besticken können.

Infos unter : 0171-5438274
oder per Mail: topstickart@aol.com


Das Anglerboard stellt 10 Aufnäher zur Verlosung bereit.


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich sach mal danke an die neuen und alten partner die das treffen unterstützen  #r 

Infos von Winni heute
Glatte See, ca 1std draussen 1 Dorsch, Fischer haben reichlich netze aufgestellt (vollen wohl mefos , meint er )

Gestern 6 Dorsche , 1 mefo vor dem kescher stiften gegangen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*



> Gestern 6 Dorsche , 1 mefo vor dem kescher stiften gegangen


Du willst uns nur neidisch machen)


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

thomas sowas fällt mir im traum nicht ein  :q 
sollen sich doch alle aufs Wochenende freuen, und wenn ab und zu mal was zupplet umso besser. Irgendwie fühl sich Winni gerade umzingelt von Angelkuttern  :q  Angeln auch gerade da 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## wildbootsman (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Da hoffe ich, dass wir ein paar Tips bekommen, wie die Verlustquote bei den MeFo geringer wird. Ich hatte am Ostersonntag in Altenteil beim Blinkern auch eine schöne MeFo an der Angel und 5 m vor dem Ziel hat Sie sich noch mal schön gezeigt und Tschüß gesagt.

Wildi


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Habe gerade mit Holger vom TOP-SHOP telefoniert. Er wird Samstag gegen 8:30 Uhr in Großenbrode aufschlagen und einen Tag mit zum Trolling rausfahren #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ei,  Holger kommt auch? Na das ist aber schön.  #v  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Und noch ein Partner hat sich gefunden, die Firma "Stickart":
Stickart:
Wir bieten Cäppies, Hemden, T-Shirts, Kodiaks, Fleece Jacken, Nickitücher in verschiedenen Größen und Farben an.
Dieses Jahr haben wir uns dann eine größere Stickmaschine angeschafft, auf der wir auch u.a. Kappen besticken können.
Wir besticken heute fast alle Kleidungsstücke, ob bei uns gekauft oder aber vom Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt, nach Wunsch, mit Firmenlogos, Namen, eigenen Entwürfen. Wir führen z.Zt. eine große Auswahl an Symbolen, u.a. Angelmotive, Tiermotive, u.s.w.
Auch auf dem AB Bootsanglertreffen werden wir Kleidungsstücke vor Ort nach Wünschen der Boardies besticken können.

Infos unter : 0171-5438274
oder per Mail: topstickart@aol.com

Das ist übrigends die Frau von unserem Member Langelandsklaus, herzlichen Dank auch Euch!!


----------



## Tiffy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo zusammen #h,

Thomas hat ja schon einiges gepostet.

Hier mal im Groben der Tagesablauf an den beiden Haupttagen des Treffens. Sprich Freitag und Samstag.

So gegen 9.00 Uhr wollen wir an beiden Tagen mit dem Angeln beginnen. Die Rückkehr ist so gegen 17.00 bis 18.00 Uhr geplant. Essen ist für 19.00 Uhr bestellt. Die Zeiten liegen natürlich im eigenen Ermessen der Teilnehmer. Wer später los möchte oder früher reinkommen möchte kann das natürlich gerne machen. Allerdings sind die Essenszeiten fest abgemacht. Und wer zu spät kommt muss Essen was übrig bleibt .

Abends ist dann ein gemütliches Zusammensitzen bei dem wir ein bisschen Video gucken und klönen können. Das ganze findet dann im Bistro der Marina statt. Da das Hotel ganz in der Nähe ist ( ca. 200 Meter ) kommt auch niemand in die Notlage Milch trinken zu müssen 

Am Samstag werden wir, wie von Thomas9904 schon gepostet ein kleine Verlosung durchführen. Hier mal im Groben die Preise;

Ich freue mich besonders das ich meinen Freund Christian Thiel dazu gewinnen konnte ein Wochenende Trolling vom feinsten zu spendieren. Der glükliche Gewinner kann dann zwei Tage mit Christian auf seinem neue Boot fischen und bekommt mal einen Einblick wie denn ein International erfahrener Profiguide an die Sache rangeht. 

Herzlichen Dank auch an Frau Petra Krichel von Shimano, die uns 2 Bootsruten vom allerfeinsten zu Verfügung gestellt hat. Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen eine solche Rute in Florida testen zu dürfen und bin schwer begeistert von der Leistungsfähigkeit dieser Rute. Es handelt sich um BeastMaster Innerguide Bootsruten 2,4 Meter mit 150 gr. Wurfgewicht.

Herzlichen Dank an LL-Klaus der seine Anna dazu überreden konnte einige schöne Dinge für die Verlosung zu spendieren. 

1 x Kodiak mit Fischmotiv
1 x Hemd mit Fischmotiv
1 x Kappe mit Fischmotiv
1 x T-Shirt mit Fischmotiv
1 x Fleece Weste mit Motiv

Und last but not least Herzlichen Dank an Holger vom Top Shop der auch bei diesem Event voll hinter den Boardies steht und neben den von Thomas genanten Preisen noch das Buch Blue Water Fishing und ein 4Kg Downriggergewicht in Fischform spendiert. Er wird an dem Wochenende auch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vor Ort sein. Wer also Fragen hat...

Und noch laster but not leaster vielen Dank ans Anglerboard für die Aufnäher. 

Ich wünsche uns allen eine angenehme Anfahrt und ein tolles Wochenende. Da ich schon einige Wochenenden mit Boardies erlebt habe, freue ich mich riesig. Weil mit Boardies macht das immer ne Menge Spaß :z

So und jetzt werd ich erst mal wieder meinen Rechner treten. Dieses ist bereits der 25. Versuch das Posting zu schreiben. Das blöde Ding geht immer kurz vorm finalen Knopfdruck einfach aus


----------



## Jungmefoangler (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

na das hört sich ja echt imemr besser an 
ich freu mich schon riesig !
dickes lob und  #r an die veranstalter  #v


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

neues von winni
Downrigger-Kabel und schnur ab. Im stellnetz von fischern. erste fahne gesehn, zu spät die nächste ,war in 3 km entfernung von der ersten. grrrrrrrrrrrr alles im netz hängengeblieben  . so die beiden gehen erstmal einkaufen , na was wohl für den downrigger

muss ich jetzt ein koffer mehr mitbringen? für meine ganze gewinne  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

LKW und Gabelstapler reicht Lachsy  :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Junge Junge das wird ja immer besser. Vielen Dank schon mal an alle Organisatoren und Sponsoren. Ich freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## FrankHB (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin

Dann sage ich auch schon mal ein Dankeschön an die Sponsoren und an die Organisatoren, die das möglich gemacht haben.
Tolle Sache.
So sah es heute vor Großenbrode aus

Gruß Frank


----------



## FrankHB (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Und zur Vorfreude für Alle - gefangen heute vor Großenbrode auf 8 Meter.

Frank


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Boaff... Jetz sach nich, dass das - neee... Oder??? Doch!?!? Also, für mich siehts so aus........
Petri!!!


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@frankHB
mach sie nicht rappeliger als sie schon sind  :q 
glückwunsch zur Mefo

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Frank, herzlichen zur Mefo !

Ich glaube, ich fahr jetzt schon mal los !  

Nee, Donnerstag 5:30 geht´s los, muß ja morgen noch arbeiten #t und noch einen Teil der Preise für die Verlosung fertigmachen #v 

Ich freu mich schon riesig - hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, wenn nicht, dann wird es auch ganz lustig #g 

An die Mitfahrer: Denkt bitte an Schuhwerk, mit heller oder aber Kautschuk Sohle.

So jetzt muß ich aber mein ganzes Gerödel zusammenpacken und kontrollieren.

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Anreise und viel Spass auf dem Treffen !
Man sieht sich spätestens am Freitag Morgen im Hafen am Kai  - (der Hafen mit dem Seenotrettungskreuzer)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## quicksilver540 (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin ,jetzt kann es langsam losgehn-habe entlich mein gps gefunden-hatte schon fast nen Nervenkoller.Hat natürlich meine Frau so gut weggepackt das sie selber nicht mehr wusste wo-bis es ihr heute Buchstäblich auf den Kopf gefallen ist.Werde morgen mal schaun ob ich nicht doch Freitag schon frei machen kann.Kann ich ja gar nicht ab wenn ihr einen Tag Vorsprung habt.Gruss Marco


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@marco 
wenn mann etwas gut verpackt, ist es meistens schwer zu finden. (kenne ich zur genüge)

ich fahre mit Markus am donnerstag abend los. Soweit habe ich alles gepackt , nur die kleinigkeiten müssen noch verstaut werden. Angeln hat winni schon alle mit.
Allen auf den weg nach großenbrode "schrott und gebührenfreien flug " 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

O Ha,

fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf , 5 Mod´s auf dem Treffen - das finde ich gut #6 

Tiffy , Franky, Leguan8, M_S, und Ralle, oder habe ich einen vergessen ?? #r


----------



## ralle (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hört auf -- hört ja auf  -- ich bin schon absolut hibblig und kanns kaum noch halten.

Wird Zeit das es Donnerstag wird und gen Norden geht!!!!

Hab mir noch schnell ne kleine Multi (Quantum Tempo 401) geschossen und wills mal damit probieren. Gerade eben noch schnell Schnur aufgespult und die ersten Testwürfe in der Wohnung gemacht. ui ui ui


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

In der Wohnung???? Blumenvasen, Spiegel und Fensterscheiben zerschossen???????? :q
Mensch Ralf, mach kein Scheiss, sonst kriegst Du von Deiner Frau Stubenarrest!!! :q:q


----------



## ralle (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

  Meine Frau ist heute abend außer Haus !! 

Da geht das schonmal !!   Habe schon wieder aufgeräumt !!  Außerdem kommt sie ja mit.

Aber nicht petzen .


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Alles klar!!! 
Ich weiss von keinen kaputtgeschossenem Möbiliar...
Ein 80 g Pilker auf der polierten Mahagonitischplatte kommt bestimmt gut, wenn er aus 5 m Entfernung da einschlägt....


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich sag auch nix von der kaputten japanvase   und dem meisner porzellan  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ralle (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ihr seid Klasse !!   Danke !!


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

UI - doch so schlimm???


----------



## Tiffy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Schöner Fisch Frank #6  Das motiviert doch ungemein 

@all,
Ich fahr hier morgen Abend los. Bin dann ab Freitag früh gegen Hahnenkrähen vor Ort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Und noch ein weiterer Partner hat sich zur Unterstützung vom Bootsanglertreffen "angemeldet":
CTC Sportfishing
Consulting&Bootsimport
Christian Thiel
Tieker Damm 72
48599 Gronau
Tel: 0173-2648702

Christian ist ein begeisterter und sehr erfahrener Schleppangler, von dessen Erfahrungen sicher viele Boardies beim Treffen profitieren können.

Und hier nochmal die weiteren Partner, die das Treffen unterstützen:
Shimano 

Anglers TopShop 

BTC - Grossenbrode 

Stickart:
Infos unter : 0171-5438274
oder per Mail: topstickart@aol.com


----------



## leguan8 (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

oh mein gott, das gibt es ja nicht. es werden ja immer mehr und immer mehr preise. klasse so eine tour. ich will jetzt sofort los.

@ frank hb super fisch.

leute ich freue mich total. ich habe eben selber in 3 stunden eine hamsterhaken ( agraranker ) an meine auto gebastelt. :q


----------



## wildbootsman (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin,

gibt es ein Programm für die 3 Tage?  In der Bootsliste habe ich gesehen, dass eine Menge schleppen wollen - schaun wir mal ob wir beim Pilken auch was kriegen!

Das Wetter www.wetter.de scheint Westwind mit Windstärken bis 4-6 zu bringen. Großenbrode liegt dann wenigsten geschützt. Wie der Dorsch bei ablandigen Wind sich verhält weiss ich nicht? Kennt sich bei Großenbrode jemand aus?


Wildi


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

hier mal der wind für fehmarn vom nv -verlag

mfg Lachsy


----------



## steve71 (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moinsen allerseits, 

Ich wünsche Euch für das AB - Bootsangeltreffen  viel Spaß, dicke Fische und natürlich passenden Wind! Hoffentlich gibt´es schnell ein weiteres Treffen. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein*seufz*!
Zu allem Überfluß hat sich mein Außenborder im  Urlaub verabschiedet - wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Immerhin ist das zum Ende der Saison passiert. Zum Herbst bin ich wieder einsatzbereit.....

Und nicht vergessen: laßt mir noch ´nen schönen Silberbarren übrig!!

Gruß Steve


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Mit dem Wind - da macht Euch mal nicht wund ! Das kann sich alles noch ändern.

Ich habe soeben mit Wolfgang Otto - BTC - gesprochen. Er hat sein Geschäft von 8:00 - 18:00 geöffnet. Falls also jemand "verlustreich" angelt, der kann sich hier mit neuen Gerät eindecken.

Benutzt im Hafen Am Kai bitte den ausgewiesenen Parkplatz ! Trailer bitte neben das Auto stellen  

An sonsten bis Morgen oder spätestens Übermorgen ! #v


----------



## Tiffy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich hab noch nen Beamer und ne Leinwand besorgt. Da können wir schön Videogucken.

Obwohl.....

Angeln wär ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Tiffy

haste auch nen Abspielgerät (Video) ??? #t


----------



## Tiffy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ja ne wieso ?? Brauch man das ??

Ich dachte Du bringst das mit ??


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Meister - ist schon im Auto


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ja ihr beiden könnt nicht ohne foppen  :q . Film ist schon eingepackt.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## quicksilver540 (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

#v Moin Mädels,habe es geschaft,bekomme Freitag Urlaub.#v 
Werden morgen Abend in Grossenbrode ankommen.Bin am Freitag früh im Hafen und habe natürlich auch an die Westen Für quifri gedacht(un seinen Sohnemann).Der Wind aus West sollte uns Nicht sonderlich stören denn die wichtigen Plätze (Sagas Bank etc.)liegen nicht sehr weit draussen.Wenn garnichts mehr geht verkrümeln wir uns unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke-Da is auch immer Fisch-Die 10-12m Grenze liegt vor Grossenbrode auch ziemlich dicht unter Land.Also bei westenwind kann nicht viel schiefgehen.Werde jetz meinen Angelkoffer aufräumen(Mag ich ja so wie er gerade aussieht keinem zeigen#6 
Gruss Marco


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber

irgendwie geht die Zeit heute nicht rum.   - ist so wie das Warten auf´s Christkind    #v


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

...... und das Schlimmste ist, was mache ich 4 Tage ohne Board ? :c 

Oder bringt einer von Euch nen Schlepptop mit ? - Ich glaube ich brauche noch einen Internetanschluss auf´n Boot so für Beißflauten. -  ääääm bis zu welcher Länge gibt es eigentlich Telefonlitzen ???


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

sag bescheid , dann pack ich das notebook ein.......sitze ja gerade davor  :q 
aber die paar tage wirste überstehn, umso mehr kannste schreiben wenne wieder zu hause bist.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ lachsy

lass mal, ich glaube Du brauchst Das mehr als ich.   Sehen wir uns schon morgen in Großenbrode - vielleicht gegen Abend auf ein  #g ??


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ist ja nicht der einzigste Pc in unserem hause  war winni sein kartenplotter-notebook . 
ich muss schauen wann wir hier hier losfahren, weil ich fahre mit markus und der kommt direkt von der arbeit. Winni kommt von kiel hoch. wenn wir rechtzeitig da sind trinken wir ein  #g oder auch 2 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ist gut, das sollten wir machen !! #h


----------



## guifri (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich kann nicht schlafen :q 

ich könnte morgen schon am nachmittag irgendwo auf ein pilkründchen mit und freitag den ganzen tag....

so, wie es momentan aussieht, werde ich den samstag tagsüber der familie tribut zollen...mal sewhen, vielleicht zeigt meine frau noch erbarmen und lässt mich samstag auch noch mal los  

egal wie....ich freu mich, ich hoffe nur dass der ganz kleine die fahrt einigermaßen verschläft....


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@Guifri 
bist nicht der einzigste der nicht pennen kann . ich drück mal die daumen das der klene 4 std fahrt durchschläft

mfg Lachsy


----------



## FrankHB (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin   #h  #h 

Hört auf !!!!!!!!!!! :q  :q 

Ich kriege ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich eure letzten Beiträge lese, weil ich hier oben wohne. #w  #w  #w 

Kommt Alle heil an und bringt das mit, was ihr vergessen habt... #:  #: 

Wird bestimmt klasse.

Gruß Frank #6


----------



## guifri (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@frankhb

kannst ruhig ein schlechtes gewissen haben ;-)

bis morgen


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

man frank, jetzt muss ich überlegen was ich vergessen habe. Nochmal Zettel durchgehn wo allet draufsteht. Zahnbürste.......kamm.......usw wird er morgen verpackt........
Jahresfischereischein...eingepackt  :s 
Videofilm.........eingepackt

gute laune brauch ich nicht einpacken habe ich auch so  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hayabusa (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

moin, fahre heute abend los und komme hoffentlich so gegen 21.30 uhr in großenbrode an. freue mich schon sehr auf das treffen. bis heute abend


----------



## wildbootsman (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na jetzt kommt der Wind wohl aus NW und wird etwas weniger stark sein 4-5. Ich denke, das sind super Bedingungen.

Wildi

Man kann es nicht endlich los gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hoffentlich hauts hin mit Wind und Wetter, wenn schon ne ganze Ladung Boardies nach Grossenbrode kommt)


----------



## diddi (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi Boardies,
ich wollte mir nicht nehmen lassen, Euch allen ein super Wochenende zu wünschen. Die Voraussetzungen sind ja nicht schlecht. #g  #:  #g  #:  #g  #: 
Bin schon ma auf Euren Bericht gespannt. Vieleicht mailt mir mal jemand ein paar Fotos!!! Wäre echt super. Dann kann ich wenigstens sehen, was ich verpasst habe--- soné Schei..e !!! :e  :e #q 
Beim nächsten mal versuche ich, dabei zu sein.
Dann holt die Dickies mal ans Licht !!!!!
Also, viel Spass und nicht so viel  #g   

Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven , diddi


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@diddi
keine sorge videocamera und digitalfotoapperat sind eingepackt, genügend Akkus auch  #h 

Winni ist schon auf dem weg von kiel nach Großenbrode
ich mach mich gegen abend auf den Weg

Alle die noch losfahren "gute und sichere Fahrt" 

Also bis heute abend , bzw morgen früh

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Franky habe ich schon "instruiert", was ich gerne alles an Fotos für den Bericht im Magazin hätte)
Würde mich aber natürlich auch über alle weiteren Fotos für Mag freuen, schickt die einfach am besten direkt an Franky, der muss eh den Bericht "basteln"))


----------



## wildbootsman (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@Lachsy

Aber lasse Deine Witze lieber zu Hause... sonst werde ich so oft rot oder hab Angst vor Dir (siehe Bild nur für Frauen).

Wildi


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Bin momentan noch ein wenig am kränkeln  :c 
Spätestens wenn ich frische Ostseeluft schnuppern werde, wird es mir besser gehen  :q 
Die meisten Sachen sind gepackt und morgen früh gegen 5Uhr30 ist Abfahrt.
Müßte so gegen 8Uhr30 in Großenbrode sein.


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*



			
				wildbootsman schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy
> 
> Aber lasse Deine Witze lieber zu Hause... sonst werde ich so oft rot oder hab Angst vor Dir (siehe Bild nur für Frauen).
> 
> Wildi



Wildi keine sorge, ich mache es doch nicht nach  :q 
Nagut lasse die witze hier  #y

Aber Wildi wehe ich höre ein schlimmen witz von dir , so das ich rot werde  :q  :q


----------



## angelloenne (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So,Koffer ist gepackt.Morgen noch mal bis mittag arbeiten, mein  Maat Thomas in BS abholen und dann strammen Kurs Richtung HH Stillhorn, Jan einsammeln und weiter nach Großenbrode.
hoffe dort gegen 17:00 einzutreffen, Quatier beziehen und ab in Hafen.

Bedanke mich hier an Organisation und Sponsoren.


----------



## Franky (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Sooooooooo Freunde der Westfront... :q
Ich sachma bis nachher...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ach mennooo. Ihr fahrt alle schon los. Ich will auch.  :c 
Aber Samstag früh, ja da komm ich dann.  #v
Wir sehen uns, ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Tiffy (23. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Joh ich werd dann auch mal das Boot an den Haken hängen, Snook einsammeln und dann grobe Richtung Nord-Ost einschlagen.

Bis später #h


----------



## wildbootsman (23. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Mann noch 8h da geit dat los.

Wildi


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Haaaalllloooo...
Ist da noch jemand auf Empfang beim Bootstreffen???
Habe doch noch die Möglichkeit zu kommen. Wenn jemand am Rohr ist, bitte 2 Plätze für die Abendveranstaltung/ Essen reservieren. Pennen hab ich selbst organisiert! Freue mich schon. Boot ist voll.


----------



## kh (23. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo an alle die beim Bootsanglertreffen mitmachen,
ich wünsche euch viel spaß und Fische. Habe mein Boot leider erst dieses Wochenende fertig zur ersten Probefahrt. Aber vieleicht gibt es ja nochmal son Treffen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, denke ich mla dass spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder sowas stattfinden wird)


----------



## marioschreiber (23. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

*Alle weg !!! *

Ich werde am Sonntag mal schauen ob ich im Hafen noch jemanden antreffe.
Dieses WE bin ich auf Fehmarn ("Tag der Meerforelle).
Nun findet so ein Event schonmal vor meiner Hustür statt, und dann überschneiden sich die Termine...
Man muss Prioritäten setzen

Meine Grüße und Petri heil überbringt Klaus an die Truppe!


----------



## FrankHB (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin

Das ist kein Bericht vom Treffen, der Hauptbericht kommt ja noch von anderer Stelle. Wollte mich nur mal zwischendurch melden.
Also - war große Klasse, Organisation war Alles TOP.
Viele nette Leute kennengelernt, weiß nur nicht wen.....
Lag nicht am Getränk.
Aber ich glaube, so ging es vielen anderen auch.
Fische haben wir auch gefangen und die Verlosung war auch toll.
Ich vermute Thomas hat Recht, das wird bestimmt nächstes Jahr wiederholt.
Vorab mal ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Frank

PS: Heute haben wir tolles Wetter und es sind noch einige auf See.

Langelandklaus mit seinem neuen Boot


----------



## FrankHB (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Habe Tiffy auf hoher  :q See getroffen


----------



## FrankHB (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Käptn Ahab und ich waren auch ganz erfolgreich.
Nur das Boot danach.........

 :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Das lässt einen ja gespannt auf denm Bericht warten)


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Das scheint ja echt ein super tolles Treffen geworden zu sein.

@ M_S



> ja da komm ich dann.



nee,nee... #d  #d 

*Taaatüüütaataaaaaaaaaaa*  :q 

Nominiert für April 2004 :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Moin ,
JAAAAAAA das Treffen war oberklasse  #r  . Vielen Dank dafür an Klaus und Tiffy  #v .Ich mußte ja leider Samstag noch arbeiten und konnte so an dem Essen nicht teilnehmen  :c  . Ich bin am Samstag erst dazu gestoßen und wurde gleich sehr nett aufgenommen . Ein Boot das mich mitgenommen hat hat sich auch schnell gefunden . Kapitän Marco und sein 1.Maat haben Platz gemacht so das ich mitkonnte . Es sind klasse Leute mit denen ich sehr viel Spaß hatte , vielen Dank nochmal dafür an die Beiden . Ach ja schickt mir bitte mal Eure Mailadresse wegen der Bilder  :q  . Gefangen haben wir auch sehr gut . Beweise ?? Moment  :q



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tiffy (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo zusammen #h,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle am Treffen teilgenommen haben. Ich denke mal alle hatten ne Menge Spaß und jeder hat seine Fische gefangen. Mehr dann in dem Bericht den Franky noch schreiben wird :q

Da ganze schreit förmlich nach einer Wiederholung. Mir hat es jedenfalls richtig Spaß gemacht und die Unterkunft wie auch die Räumlichkeiten und der Hafen sind voll und ganz ausreichend für uns gewesen. 

Vielen Dank auch an das Team vom BTC Großenbrode die uns in allen Dingen sehr geholfen haben. 

Ratet mal wen ich auf See grtoffen habe.... Frank_HB :q ( Guckst Du Bild )

Und mal ein Bild im Anhang wie wir so gemütlich zusammen saßen und aßen 

Wir sind heute Morgen gegen 9.00 Uhr aufgebrochen. Aber erst nachdem ich noch mit LL-Klaus und Michel ein paar Dorsche geärgert habe. Leider ist der befürchtete Stau um Hamburg auch wirklich eingetroffen und alle die da noch durchmüssen oder gerade drinstehen haben mein vollstes Mitgefühl. Wir waren nach ca. 2 Stunden da durch.


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ach ja etwas habe ich noch vergessen leider  :c  . Meine Namensgeber habe ich leider nicht gesehen  :c  . Aber wer schuld daran ist weiß ich schon , Meeresangler Schwerin  :q  . Der hatte geunkt das ich keine fangeln soll .  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich kann es nicht abwarten ! 

Sagt wenigstens ob es "Silber" gab !?


----------



## Tiffy (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

winni hat 2 mal Silber gehabt. Ob heute noch was dazu gekommen ist kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## Tiffy (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ach ja, ich hatte ja auch silber heut morgen. Ein kapitaler Hering hat sich meinen Pilker geschnappt :q


----------



## guifri (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

hallo,

was meine "gedanken zum boot" bewirkt haben, war klasse...

hat spaß gemacht und ich wäre froh, wenn ich nächstes jahr evtl schon mit eigenem boot teilnehmen könnte.

ich habe einige leute kennengelernt, aber irgendwie konnte ich mir viele namen auch nicht merken und manch einen habe ich gar nicht oder nur am rande mitbekommen.

dadurch dass ich nur donnertsag (kurz) und freitag mit raus konnte hielt sich mein fang in engen grenzen :q , war aber auch nicht wichtig, da ich eher sehen wollte, wie das mit boot so hinhaut.

ich war heute dank frühstück in neustadt auch im stau in hamburg. wäre fast noch am brennenden auto vorbeigekommen; konnte ihn in 50 m entfernung brennen sehen...ich hoffe nur, den insassen ist nichts passiert.  


danke auch noch mal an klaus und tiffy, die sich wirklich viel mühe gegeben haben und das treffen sehr gut organisiert haben. #r 

anbei noch ein paar eindrücke vom treffen.


----------



## Tiffy (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich hab auch noch mal 4 Bilderchen......

mehr wird wohl nicht mehr klappen heute. Mein Rechner fängt wieder an zu Spinnen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Nabend.
Ich bin nu auch wieder vor der Kiste. Ich war um 5 wieder zu Hause ruck zuck und Staufrei. Ich möchte mich auch bei allen bedanken die bei dem Treffen waren und zum guten Gelingen beigetragen haben. Besonders aber bei den Organisatoren und bei Klaus seiner Frau. War ne ganz tolle Sache was sie mit unseren Kappen gemacht hat. #6 Vielen Dank noch mal.
Alle Fotos die gamcht wurden bitte in einer Größe von 600 x ... Pixel zu mir schicken (meeresangler_schwerin@anglerboard.de) als Anhang in einer Mail. Ich werde in der AB Bildergalerie ein Album eröffnen und dann dort alle Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Franky (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi Leutz,

ich melde mich nu auch wieder landfein zurück!!! Ein saustarkes WE, was natürlich VIEL zu kurz war!!!
Vorweg großes Danke an die Organisatoren Klaus und Tiffy!! Ihr seid damit für die Organisation weiterer Treffen praktisch prädestiniert!!! :q:m
Daher gebührt dem Tuffy auch logischerweise die Ehre einen tollen Bericht zu schreiben!!!!! :q (Tiffy Tiffy Tiffy... :q)
Auch nochmal herzlichen Dank an Wolfgang Otto (BTC) und Uwe Heydorn (Hafenmeister) für die Unterstützung und dem Bistro "Kaiende" für das leckere Essen!!!
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich noch eine Sache...
*Wolfgang vermisst einen Schlüssel mit blauem Anhänger. Sollte jemand von uns den vergessen haben abzugeben - kein Problem! Er würde sich nur sehr freuen, wenn der wieder bei ihm wäre. Er weiss leider nicht, zu welcher "Clique" derjenige gehört, dem er den Schlüssel gab...*
So, un nu leg ich die Beine hoch... Bin voll im Eimer!!


----------



## ralle (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So !
Melde das wir auch gut zuhause angekommen sind !  Den Stau haben wir natürlich auch voll mitgenommen - aber was solls.
Es war ein sehr schönes Wochenende und eine tolle Stimmung . 
Ich möchte mich hier  im Namen unserer kleinen Familie nochmals recht herzlich bei den Organisatoren dieser Veranstaltung bedanken -- habt ihr Klasse gemacht !!

Auch nochmal ein großes Danke an Klaus seine Frau für die tatkräftige Unterstützung und die sehr schönen Stickereien für unsere AB-Mützen. 
Beim nächsten Treffen sind wir wieder dabei - und das nicht nur um wieder den Hauptgewinn der großartigen Tombola einzuheimsen !!


----------



## quicksilver540 (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

#r Moin Moin ,bin gerade zu Hause eingetrudelt.Musste erstmal den sonigen Sonntag noch an der Ostsee geniessen und mich auf der Liege von den anstrengenden Dorsche pumpen erholen.War nen SUUUUUUUPPPPPPEEEERRRR Wekend mit euch #v #g .Habe echt ne menge Spass gehabt.Vielen Vielen Dank noch mal an Klaus und seine Frau und an Tiffy (habt ihr wirklich  Toll gemacht).Ich hoffe wir widerholen das bald mal oder man sieht sich sonst wie beim Fischen oder Feiern.Den vermissgten Schlüssel habe ich Sonntag morgen zufällig in meinem anzug gefunden(peinlic peinlich-Schäme mich so):c .Habe ihn gleich rübergebracht und Klaus zugesehn wie er noch mal in See sticht.ach ja eins habe ich noch -Immer dran Denken ,Schlepplöffel in den aktuellen Modefarben zu kaufen (Hellblau -Rosa).Winnie und Lachsy wissen warum.
Grüsse aus Hamburg euer Marco


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So ich habe jetzt ein Album für uns eröffnet und meine Bilder sind natürlich schon drin.  Schaut sie euch an! Sind schöne Sachen dabei.  #h 
Hier gehts lang. 
Aha?..... gabs heut denn noch mal silber? Wir hatten noch ein paar schöne Dorsche heute, bis 14 Uhr waren wir noch auf dem Wasser.


----------



## angelloenne (25. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So,bin nun auch Zuhaus, nachdem ich Jan wohlbehütet bei seiner Mutter in HH Stillhorn und Hanni in Braunschweig abgeliefert habe.
Treffen war Super,sollte zu einer festen Größe werden!
Mit den Namen hatte ich auch so meine Schwierigkeiten kann beim aber beim nächsten mal nur besser werden.
Zu meinem Glück-Unglück, habe ich noch rechtzeitig fesgestellt,bevor ich aur der Bahn war , das an meinen Trailer die Achse gebrochen ist, kann ich wohl Endsorgen das Teil.
Danke nochmals an die Organasation und Sponsoren.
Hanni hat sich sehr über die Rute gefreut, die er bei der Tombola gewonnen hat und heute gleich getestet wurde, natürlich mit Erfolg.
So ich jetzt inne heierbis bald O. Lönne


----------



## Laksos (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na, das muss ja ein prima Treffen gewesen sein! Fein, dass ihr alle wieder wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt seid. Ich freu' mich schon auf den Bericht und noch mehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin auch gestern Abend gegen 22:00 zu Hause angekommen, allerdings ohne Stau !  

Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern nochmal herzlich bedanken, denn ohne Euch wäre das, finde ich, super Treffen gar nicht erst zu stande gekommen. #6 

Sollen wir schon mal für das nächste Jahr planen ?????????  

Bedanken möchte ich mich auch noch bei Wolfgang Otto (BTC) für die Hilfe beim Slippen, Dieter Wulf (Bistro am Kaiende) für das gute Essen an den 2 Tagen und bei den anderen Sponsoren, die eine schöne Verlosung ermöglicht haben. #r 

Ein paar Bilder stelle ich heute abend in´s Board !


----------



## wildbootsman (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@langelandklaus
Vielen Dank noch mal für Deine Aktivitäten.

Es war ein super Wochenende. Mit dem Fisch waren wir auch sehr zufrieden. Am Sonntag lief es zuerst sehr mau 6 Dorsche in 3 h und dann hatten wir einen Wittling-Schwarm gefunden. da hat es nur noch so geknallt. Wittlinge machen ganz anders Alarm an der Angel zu mal wir auch Doubletten hatten und plötzlich war auch noch Dorsch da... (Bilder folgen)

Das Treffen, war super. Wir haben viel erzählt und diskutiert. Die Preise bei der Verlosung waren auch super und das Essen auch.

Wildi


----------



## Hayabusa (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

bin auch wieder zurück und muß heute leider wieder arbeiten, hätte gut noch ein paar tage länger in großenbrode bleiben können. vielen dank nochmal an die organisatoren war wirklich ein feines treffen und hat irre viel spaß gemacht. special greetings nochmal an marco und michael, waren zwei tolle ausfahrten mit viel fisch


----------



## wildbootsman (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

Super Bilder! Schön, dass du da warst.

Wildi


----------



## Tiffy (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Franky,

wie schon in GB gesagt werde ich keinen Bericht schreiben. Du machst das schon.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Bin auch gut zu Hause eingetroffen. Den Stau in HH haben wir noch durch angeln umgangen. Sind schön früh am Morgen nochmal auf die andere Seite geschippert und haben dann noch Silber erwischt. Leider auch zwei gute Fische verloren....
War aber fast zu schön das Wetter und ab 10.00 Uhr ging dann nicht mehr viel und wir sind auch langsam wieder in den Hafen.
Danke an die Organisatoren. Ist schon heftig, was sich da mancher aufbindet. Alle Achtung dazu. Nachdem ich ja bereits am Samstag mal wieder Hornie drauf hatte, werde ich mich jetzt der Bootsintensivpflege widmen und erst mal 2 Monate nicht schleppen. War ne tolle Saison mit einem sehr schönen kameradschaftlichen Abschluß!
@Lönne
Wie bist du nach Hause gekommen mit defekter Achse? Kann das gut nachfühlen!!!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ dolfin : haben das boot wieder ins wasser gelassen und trailer dann bei nem bauern abgestellt


----------



## leguan8 (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

So nun melde ich mich auch mal zurück.

es war ein supepr trffen. danke an klaus udn tuffy für die orga. danke an alle sponsoren der verlosung. danke an klaus und seine frau für die kappen und... danke an das btc und uwe. danke an tuffy für die einführung in schleppen. es hat auch am sonnatg noch geklappt. es ging mir ein dorsch auf den köder.


----------



## Lachsy (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

ich bin auch wieder heil in essen angekommen. erstmal danke für die super organisation bei Langelandklaus und Frau und natürlich tiffy. war ein super wochenende !!!! Auch im Namen von Winni und unseren kollegen Markus und Herbert die mitwaren. Markus läßt seine gewonnene Rute nicht aus den Augen (sie hat klebe dran , ne marco  )
@marco , an die sommerfarben werden wir uns halten . T-shirt passend hat winni ja .
Am Sonntag haben wir noch ein paar dorsche erwischt, und Röte im Gesicht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## wildbootsman (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Da ich mich nur bei Langelandklaus bedankt habe auch noch mal vielen dank an Tiffy.

Wildi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi,
Ich hab jetzt auch die Bilder von Winni und Lachsy im Album.
Wer noch welche hat, immer rüber damit!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ich bins noch mal. Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht wo ihr sehen könnt wo Udo und ich rumgefahren sind. Den ersten Tag waren wir bei den Punkten Fisch1 und Fisch2. Am zweiten Tag, Sonntag ging da nicht so viel und wir waren an der Sagebank und haben die Berge 1-5 abgeklappert. Bei Berg 2 und 5 hat es auch gut gebissen. Die andern waren Tod.
Auf der Rückfahrt zum Hafen haben wir dann eine Stelle überfahren da war eine Kante fast wie in Norwegen nur wollten wir dann nicht mehr angeln. Hier heist die Stelle Kante. Wer mal wieder in Großenbrode rausfährt kann da ja mal sein Glück versuchen würde mich Interessieren ob da was geht.
 #w  N54°17,3390' / E011°08,0970' da ist das.  #:


----------



## Tiffy (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Meine müssten gleich bei Dir ankommen Jörg. Hab gerade den Knopf gedrückt #h


----------



## Käptn Ahab (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

HALLO ALLERSEITS

Auch ich melde mich zurück !!!! Freue mich so viele nette Leute kennengelernt zu haben!!! Auch waren schöne Boote zu bewundern!!!!
War eine total nette und ungezwungene Atmosphäre,komme auf jeden Fall wieder!!!!
Wie wäre es mit einer Wiederholung im Herbst zum Saisonbeginn!!!
Das wäre doch ein passender Auftakt!!!

                                   Käptn Ahab


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Tiffys und Guifris Bilder sind nun auch drin. Klick!


----------



## FrankHB (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Moin Meeresangler_Schwerin

Deine Kante, die Du gesehen hast, nennen wir hier oben 14 Meter Rinne.
Die Rinne ist sehr fängig bei Ostwind, wenn man sich von der Sagasbank über die Rinne treiben lässt.
Wenn ich von Großenbrode rausfahre und schleppe und es vom Wind her passt, fahre ich auf jeden Fall immer mit durch die Rinne.
Soviel zu Deiner Frage.

Freut mich, dass ihr Alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen seid, aber das schöne Wetter, das habt ihr wohl mitgenommen.
Heute morgen wollte ich raus - Regen und dicke Suppe.
Schaun wir mal, wie es morgen ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Boardies,

wie versprochen auch noch ein paar Foto´s aus meiner Quetsche

Die "Open Air " kurz vor der Jungfernfahrt






Leguan8, Franky, Ralle und Udo Mundt 





Frank HB´s Boot





Tiffy´s Spezialstellung auf´n Boot für´s Mefo Schleppen - das ist bestimmt anstrengend, wenn man das den ganzen Tag macht   #r 





Winni mit Mefo´s










Leguan8 & Franky





Hier wird noch diskutiert, wie mann Silber fängt





M_S, Tiffy und Udo Mundt


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Frank!
Danke für deine Erklärung. 
Ich habe das Wetter übrigens nicht mitgenommen. Hier in SN war heute auch mies mit Nieselregen usw.


----------



## Tiffy (26. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Klaus,

ich hätte Dich doch in dieser komischen Stellung Sonntag Morgen fotografieren sollen  :q

Kannste mir mal das Originolbild zumailen ?? Ich möchte mir ne Bugfigur schnitzen  :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Tiffy

hätteste mal besser gemacht, dann hätte ich auch zur allgemeinen Belustigung hier im Board beitragen können ! :m


----------



## Tiffy (27. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na ja,

irgendwie anrüchig wärs aber auch gewesen  :q:q


----------



## wildbootsman (28. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Dorsch und Wittling. Am Sonntag hatten wir einen Wittlingschwarm entdeckt und da ging die Post ab (sogar Doubletten).

Wildi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Wildis Bilder sind jetzt auch im Album.


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Habe auch noch Bilder von Samstag und Sommtag

Samstag mit ATS Holger





Micha am Ruder





Unser Junior mit seinen ersten 2 Dorschen vom Sonntag


----------



## Tiffy (28. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Na guck,

das mit dem Fischen klappt ja schon ganz gut. Jetzt bring deinem Junior noch mal eben lesen und schreiben bei, kauf ihm nen Computer und melde ihn schnell im Anglerboard an


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Ja genau Tiffy, dass meine ich auch. Vielleicht packt er sogar dieses Jahr noch den SBFS - See, dann kann Vadder auch mal nen Bierchen beim Angeln lenzen.  #2  :m


----------



## Snoek (29. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

hallo allerseits,
melde mich etwas verspätet zurück.tiffy und ich haben nämlich im stau gestanden   .danach hat er mich wohlbehütet in den schoß meiner familie zurückgesetzt.haben noch einen kaffee getrunken,keinen hefeweizen,wir wollten nämlich noch das boot sauber machen.nach einem oder zwei hefeweizen ist man nämlich immer so müde     .schade das alles schöne
immer so schnell vorbei ist.das treffen war ein voller erfolg.alles nette leute u
nd eine super organisation.riecht nach einer wiederholung im nächsten jahr.

gruß snoek


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Auch von meiner Seite nochmals vielen Dank an die Organisatoren dieses Treffens. Sogut wie perfekt  #6 
Am Einfrierservice müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten   
Beim nächsten Treffen auf alle Fälle wieder dabei.
Hier noch unser M_S : "Schwup die Wup, do sit he up "


----------



## Lachsy (30. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hi Udo, erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

30.04.??, mööööönsch das is ja heute !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gäääääburtstaaaaaaaag !! 

.....und viel Spass beim #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch Udo. Feier schön. #h


----------



## Ringelwurm (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Bootsangler,
Tja.. hat wohl nich so klappen sollen wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.

Als ich am Freitag Vormittag von Burgstaaken aus rüberfahren wollte hatte es 4-5 Wind und sah ziemlich düster aus, und Abends wollte ich schon rausslippen für die Heimfahrt am Sa. Also hab ichs mal sein lassen, vielleicht klappts wann anders besser.......

Die zwei Wochen auf Fehmarn waren allerdings super(zumindest was das Wetter betrifft)fast jeden Tag Sonne und wenig Wind.

Ich frag mich aber blos wo die Fische heuer waren,(alle noch in DK?)
2 Wochen, mit 2 Angler, aufm Boot und eine Kühlbox mit Fisch ist schon ein trauriges Ergebnis.
Sogar bei Tonne K05 ging nicht viel, bis auf zwei von der sorte.....(siehe Bild)

Also dann, man liest sich...
Gruß Roland (Ringelwurm)


----------



## Käptn Ahab (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

Hallo Ringelwurm

Du erinnerst dich vielleicht das wir uns am Do.auf dem Wasser getroffen haben!!!(Wir haben uns noch über das Bootsanglertreffen unterhalten)!!!
An diesem besagten Tag hatten FrankHB und ich beim Pilken schon 2 Kisten voll Dorsch erwirtschaftet(Gepilkt)!!! Daher verwundert mich eure vermeintliche Erfolglosigkeit!!!
Ihr habt doch ein Seetüchtiges Schiffchen(Habe glaube ich sogar einen neuen Motor erspäht),und könnt überall hin fahren!!!
Was solls nähchstes mal wirds besser,und ein schöner Tag im Boot auf der Ostsee entschädigt für Vieles!!!

                       Gruß Der Käptn(der an diesem Tag nur Maat war!!!)

PS:Nähchstes mal nehmen wir euch ins Schlepptau!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

@ Roland / Ringelwurm

schade dass wir uns nach der Begrüßung im Hafen von Großenbrode nicht mehr auf dem Wasser getroffen haben - war ja auch am Freitag noch ein bisschen nebelig.

@lachsy

Video ist feddisch ! geht die Woche raus !

So, jetzt kann ich mich so langsam auf meinen Angelurlaub (22.05. - 29.05.04) am Kl. Belt vorbereiten. Ist sonst wer in diesen Zeitraum in den Nähe von Kolding ???


----------



## Lachsy (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Bootsanglertreffen 23. bis 25.04.2004 in Großenbrode*

danke klaus,
Video vom Treffen ist auch fertig 
liegt hier
http://www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/video/bootsanglertr.wmv ca 11,2 mb

besten dank an Pete für die erlaubnis es hochzuladen  #r 

mfg lachsy


----------

